# Milan: tutto su Torres. Si attende la risposta del giocatore.



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.

Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.


----------



## S T B (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.
> 
> Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.



quasi quasi preferisco Soldado...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Da ciò che ho sentito sembra che il problema sia doppio...
Il primo è che il giocatore preferisce cambiare aria definitivamente, con un contratto pluriennale.
Il secondo è che, dovesse accettare il prestito, il Chelsea non ha intenzione di contribuire all'ingaggio.
A queste condizioni non lo prenderemo mai.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.
> 
> Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.



Hanno fatto vedere "un'intervista" a Galliani dove faceva autografi a dei bambini presumibilmente fuori Milanello. Dietro di lui la gente continuava a urlare:"Portaci il Nino, portaci Torres!" Ma che tifosi vanno a Milanello...


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto vedere "un'intervista" a Galliani dove faceva autografi a dei bambini presumibilmente fuori Milanello. Dietro di lui la gente continuava a urlare:"Portaci il Nino, portaci Torres!" Ma che tifosi vanno a Milanello...



Il tifoso medio vive di ricordi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Cioè ora risulta difficile prendere anche Torres? Ecco perchè dicevano che dipende dalla motivazione di Torres...se accetta sa che deve fare bene a tutti i costi sennò ritorna nell'incubo Chelsea.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.
> 
> Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.



Mah comunque tra Torres e Soldado siamo lì. Pazzini-style.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.
> 
> Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.



Torres bollito secondo me vale ancora qualcosa. Se ci tiene così tanto a rilanciarsi accetti la proposta e basta.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Alla fine delle alternative sentite fin'ora il "rischio" Torres è davvero l'unica via, gli altri nomi sono indegni, altri sono veri e propri sogni irrealizzabili...


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Soldado


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Soldado



Ci scommetto quello che vuoi che sarebbe il classico giocatore che fa un anno a Milano, racatta al massimo 5 reti e a giugno leva le tende


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2014)

Purtroppo non c'è un euro, e lo sappiamo tutti, quindi io spero nell'arrivo di Torres.


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto vedere "un'intervista" a Galliani dove faceva autografi a dei bambini presumibilmente fuori Milanello. Dietro di lui la gente continuava a urlare:"Portaci il Nino, portaci Torres!" Ma che tifosi vanno a Milanello...



gli avranno pagato il gelato per dire quelle cose in diretta


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2014)

torres non è un bollito, io mi auguro che lo prendiamo, nella nostra serie A è un signor giocatore, fidatevi..


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Da ciò che ho sentito sembra che il problema sia doppio...
> Il primo è che il giocatore preferisce cambiare aria definitivamente, con un contratto pluriennale.
> Il secondo è che, dovesse accettare il prestito, il Chelsea non ha intenzione di contribuire all'ingaggio.
> A queste condizioni non lo prenderemo mai.



esatto. bisognerebbe sapere quanti anni ha ancora di contratto al chelsea..


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.
> 
> Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.


più che a caccia di giocatori funzionali alla squadra, ora che balotelli è andato, sono a caccia di un "nome" tanto per dire che hanno fatto il grande colpo e far contenta la massa (che ahimè mi sa che ragiona diversamente da milan world)

ecco quindi torres ed eto'o....ex-campioni ma giocatori "vip"

chissà perchè torres lo svendono, mentre uno sconosciuto come j.martinez lo devi pagare.(discorso clausola a parte)
Torres non è nè giovane nè ATTUALMENTE forte.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> torres non è un bollito, io mi auguro che lo prendiamo, nella nostra serie A è un signor giocatore, fidatevi..



magari come dici tu farà benissimo, ma non riesco a esserne felice...


----------



## numero 3 (27 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo non risponda al telefono. ....


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Video di Torres in una delle sue ultime apparizioni (amichevole col Vitesse):*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Video di Torres in una delle sue ultime apparizioni (amichevole col Vitesse):*



Lo avevo visto anche io...
Torres, in fatto di gioco, fa cose che Pazzini, Borini & Co. si sognano la notte.
Il problema è sotto porta...
Però se il suo gioco dovesse giovare a tutti quelli che giocano dietro di lui...secondo me la squadra con lui ci farebbe divertire.

Fermo restando la follia dei costi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> esatto. bisognerebbe sapere quanti anni ha ancora di contratto al chelsea..



2 anni di contratto intorno ai 7 milioni netti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

Ieri su sky parlavano di Torres come un giocatore che non ha digerito il passaggio al Chelsea schiacciato da un valutazione (60 milioni anni fa) eccessiva e da un ambiente con cui non si é mai integrato.
Prenderlo in prestito annuale non mi sembra la formula per coinvolgerlo a pieno nel progetto Milan e provare a recuperarlo. Se credi che Torres sia la soluzione garantiscigli (trovi Galliani la formula: prestito biennale con opzione per il terzo anno al giocatore...) un periodo di permanenza congruo.
Il Nino é uno che va coccolato,mfatto sentire e a casa, non di passaggio.

La veritá é che Galliani vuole mettere solo untappo alla necessaria cessione di Balotellimper motivi di bilancio spendendo il meno possibile.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 2 anni di contratto intorno ai 7 milioni netti.



Secondo me se gli fai 3 anni a 4 + bonus (come Balotelli) accetterebbe pure.

Il problema è che se si rivelasse un flop, saremmo ancora con l' acqua alla gola per i prossimi 3 anni.

Va valutata bene la cosa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Video di Torres in una delle sue ultime apparizioni (amichevole col Vitesse):*


Ha sbagliato quasi tutti i passaggi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me se gli fai 3 anni a 4 + bonus (come Balotelli) accetterebbe pure.
> 
> Il problema è che se si rivelasse un flop, saremmo ancora con l' acqua alla gola per i prossimi 3 anni.
> 
> Va valutata bene la cosa.



Concordo.

C'é inoltre la complicazione che per fargli un triennale lo devi acquisire. Cosí facendo,il Chelsea simtroverebbe a dover iscrivere a bilancio una minusvalenza di 25 milioni che certo non vuole. Cedendolo in prestito seguirebbe invece il piano di ammortamento giá in corso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato quasi tutti i passaggi...



Agghiacciante lento e non regge i contatti fisici
Chiaramente non ne ha piu


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Agosto 2014)

Non so davvero cosa sperare...giuro che credevo che avessimo in mano un sostituto..stavo credendo persino alla triade rabiot cerci e una punta.
Torres mi sembra bollito,a noi serve un bomber che la metta dentro...potevamo riscattare paloschi ,non si può arrivare al 31 agosto a programmare la squadra dai.Ora mi rimane che sperare in taarabt, e di punta teniamo pazzini o menez come falso nueve e aspettiamo che qualcuno di decente si liberi a gennaio ,o che i presunti osservatori che abbiamo e paghiamo si decidano a trovare fuori un nuovo talento.Siamo ridicoli,facciamo mercato con le figurine di 7 anni fa....


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Video di Torres in una delle sue ultime apparizioni (amichevole col Vitesse):*



Certo però, farlo giocare ala è una bestemmia...


----------



## prebozzio (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.
> 
> Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.


Nella mediocre serie A potrebbe fare bene, ma il punto non è questo: sarebbe l'ennesimo ingaggio di un trentenne sul viale del tramonto che, pur arrivando a parametro zero, ci costerebbe moltissimo.

Senza contare che si conferma la teoria che Galliani conosce 20 giocatori al mondo. Siamo su Torres almeno dal 2004.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nella mediocre serie A potrebbe fare bene, ma il punto non è questo: sarebbe l'ennesimo ingaggio di un trentenne sul viale del tramonto che, pur arrivando a parametro zero, ci costerebbe moltissimo.
> 
> Senza contare che si conferma la teoria che Galliani conosce 20 giocatori al mondo. Siamo su Torres almeno dal 2004.



Concordo su tutto.

Ma aggiungo una cosa, che spero ti spinga ad una riflessione.

Se veramente fosse cosi facile trovare talenti, una punta giovane e "sconosciuta" che sia da Milan, ti pare che riusciremmo a prenderlo noi? non credo....

Quindi non è che sia proprio cosi facile come pensano molti trovare giocatori forti.. perchè se si fa un azzardo e poi tutto va bene.. perfetto.. ma se prendiamo il classico "poco famoso" che poi si rivela uno scarsone, ha voglia Galliani di essere insultato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha scelto Fernando Torres. E' lui l'attaccante che Galliani vuole portare al Milan. Il giocatore preferirebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo, ma l'alto ingaggio rappresenta un ostacolo. La società rossonera vuole prelevarlo in prestito, ed ha lanciato un ultimatum allo spagnolo. Torres dovrà dare una risposta definitiva nelle prossime ore. Accettare l'offerta del Milan (prestito annuale) per provare a rilanciarsi o restare al Chelsea. A fare panchina.
> 
> Nel caso in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire, la prima alternativa è Soldado.



Mi tocca sperare che accetti pensa come stiamo messi, e lo dice una persona che Torres non mi gli piaceva manco ai tempi dell'Atletico  ho paura di vedere il fenomeno Borini aiuto, Soldado buono solo per la Liga...


----------



## prebozzio (27 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> 
> Ma aggiungo una cosa, che spero ti spinga ad una riflessione.
> 
> ...


Su questo sono abbastanza d'accordo.

Però se ci sono pochi soldi o li spendi bene o li risparmi, a mio avviso. Visto la Juve? Tra acquisti e primavera ha o aveva in mano tanti giovani attaccanti (Boakye, Zazà, Berardi, Immobile, Gabbiadini), tutta gente che ha mercato. 
La stragrande maggioranza dei nostri giocatori se ne va a zero o per ritiro. Un giovane medio-buono (difficile prendere vere e proprie pippe) avrà sempre un po' di mercato, anche come scambi: basta non dargli subito uno stipendio esagerato.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Su questo sono abbastanza d'accordo.
> 
> Però se ci sono pochi soldi o li spendi bene o li risparmi, a mio avviso. Visto la Juve? Tra acquisti e primavera ha o aveva in mano tanti giovani attaccanti (Boakye, Zazà, Berardi, Immobile, Gabbiadini), tutta gente che ha mercato.
> La stragrande maggioranza dei nostri giocatori se ne va a zero o per ritiro. Un giovane medio-buono (difficile prendere vere e proprie pippe) avrà sempre un po' di mercato, anche come scambi: basta non dargli subito uno stipendio esagerato.



Il problema e che abbiamo i soldi solo per 1 giocatore...
Avessimo qualche euro in piu da spendere si potrebbe prendere una scomessa come centravanti ma un centrocampista di valore... e cosi pure se il centravanti non rende hai comunque una squadra rafforzata.
invece noi proprio nulla di nulla.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema e che abbiamo i soldi solo per 1 giocatore...
> Avessimo qualche euro in piu da spendere si potrebbe prendere una scomessa come centravanti ma un centrocampista di valore... e cosi pure se il centravanti non rende hai comunque una squadra rafforzata.
> invece noi proprio nulla di nulla.


Il problema non è oggi, il problema è l'acquisto di Matri, è il contratto a Essien etc.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mi tocca sperare che accetti pensa come stiamo messi, e lo dice una persona che Torres non mi gli piaceva manco ai tempi dell'Atletico  ho paura di vedere il fenomeno Borini aiuto, Soldado buono solo per la Liga...



Dopo Torres ci son stati tanti mugugni... dopo i mugugni sono usciti tanti nomi a caso, ancora + cessi di Torres... a pensar male si fa peccato, ma secondo me non son un caso. Come quelli che escono con l'amico brutto per fare più colpo


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto vedere "un'intervista" a Galliani dove faceva autografi a dei bambini presumibilmente fuori Milanello. Dietro di lui la gente continuava a urlare:"Portaci il Nino, portaci Torres!" Ma che tifosi vanno a Milanello...



?!?!?

No dai, lo perculavano. Vero?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset per il passaggio di Torres al Milan mancano 2,5 milioni tra domanda e offerta dei rossoneri per l'ingaggio dell'attaccante.




Milan Channel: il Milan continua a lavorare il problema molto importante è l'ingaggio.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset per il passaggio di Torres al Milan mancano 2,5 milioni tra domanda e offerta dei rossoneri per l'ingaggio dell'attaccante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pare abbastanza ovvio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset per il passaggio di Torres al Milan mancano 2,5 milioni tra domanda e offerta dei rossoneri per l'ingaggio dell'attaccante.
> 
> Milan Channel: il Milan continua a lavorare il problema molto importante è l'ingaggio.*



A sto punto per me possiamo pure lasciar perdere, non vuole rinunciare a niente del suo stipendio allora stia in tribuna tutta la stagione, poi dobbiamo sentirci se arriva e ma il presidente ha fatto un grande sforzo e bla bla oddio già immagino. Poi meno male che avevano detto non è un problema di ingaggio quello si trova ma è la voglia del giocatore  .


----------



## Gas (27 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto vedere "un'intervista" a Galliani dove faceva autografi a dei bambini presumibilmente fuori Milanello. Dietro di lui la gente continuava a urlare:"Portaci il Nino, portaci Torres!" Ma che tifosi vanno a Milanello...



Erano comparse pagate


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset per il passaggio di Torres al Milan mancano 2,5 milioni tra domanda e offerta dei rossoneri per l'ingaggio dell'attaccante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torres è il meno peggio. O lui o rimaniamo così... i Borini i Matriglu i soldadi possono stare al loro posto.

Se si rompe Pazzini, mettiamo un falso 9..

Dovevamo prendere Eto'o.............................


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Torres è il meno peggio. O lui o rimaniamo così... i Borini i Matriglu i soldadi possono stare al loro posto.



A questo punto è vero. Torres è il meno peggio, anche se io sarei andato su Destro ma 25 milioni è follia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset per il passaggio di Torres al Milan mancano 2,5 milioni tra domanda e offerta dei rossoneri per l'ingaggio dell'attaccante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.5 mln sono un ostacolo insormontabile.


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

A meno che non facciamo la follia di dargli quello che vuole lui come ingaggio, per me non arriva..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> A sto punto per me possiamo pure lasciar perdere, non vuole rinunciare a niente del suo stipendio allora stia in tribuna tutta la stagione, poi dobbiamo sentirci se arriva e ma il presidente ha fatto un grande sforzo e bla bla oddio già immagino. Poi meno male che avevano detto non è un problema di ingaggio quello si trova ma è la voglia del giocatore  .



Bisogna vedere se è lui che non vuole rinunciare a nulla oppure se siamo noi ad offrirgli tipo 2mln a stagione...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Mi fanno ridere le notizie dove si dice che il problema principale "resta l' ingaggio".

Per forza..è l' unico problema che ci potrebbe essere!


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Torres si potrebbe tentare certo, ma l'ingaggio è una roba indegna. Per le prestazioni orripilanti fatte in questi anni, un milione sarebbe già tanto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma a questo punto non era meglio tenersi Paloschi? No eh ci vuole il nome


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma a questo punto non era meglio tenersi Paloschi? No eh ci vuole il nome



Gli abbonamenti non sono neanche a15mila ... se non prendono un " NOME " va a finire malissimo questa stagione ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma quanto vuole di stipendio? Mica ho capito.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2014)

Perché non prendere mastronunzio, ex capocannoniere, e giocatore svincolato!! affare alla galliani


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*
> 
> Bye bye Torres.



*Sky: per l'attacco sono rimasti solo Torres (prima scelta) o Biabiany.*


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*



Ci mancava pure il contrario!

Stesso stipendio ed in più titolare..... che sforzo per El Nino...


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*



 no ma diamoglieli, così rido per un anno intero.


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2014)

6 netti a stagione ovvero 12 lordi per 2 anni fanno 24 milioni di euro , dai dai buttiamo via di nuovo i soldi 24 milioni di euro , ma qualcuno non li ferma?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*


 Bene rimanga pure a marcire in tribuna.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: per l'attacco sono rimasti solo Torres (prima scelta) o Biabiany.*



"Stiamo lavorando per prendere un GRANDE attaccante".


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: per l'attacco sono rimasti solo Torres (prima scelta) o Biabiany.*



A sto punto non ci resta che sperare nello spagnolo!


----------



## Denni90 (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*



se ha dato la disponibilità veramente adesso tratteranno finchè torres nn accetterà il contratto che aveva balotelli... inseriranno magari bonus e malus ma alla fine se chiudono per me sarà così


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Certo che se arriva Biabiany mamma mia..


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*



per dargli quello stipendio galliani si inventerà un quinquennale spalmatissimo.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*



Non lo vorrei,ma a questo punto viste le alternative è il meno peggio.Ma 6 milioni sono davvero troppi!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Certo che pure Torres che pretende 6 milioni dopo 4 anni di schifo totale.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: per l'attacco sono rimasti solo Torres (prima scelta) o Biabiany.*



*su Sport Mediaset invece riportano di Mitroglou favorito, può arrivare in prestito e ha un ingaggio alla portata (1.7 netti).*


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Agosto 2014)

Pure questo non verrà...è finita ragazzi..il centravanti 2014-15 sarà Giampaolo Pazzini.
Alè alè


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

balla giornalistica .. secondo voi abbiamo i soldi per Biabiacoso ??? il parma mica te lo regala nonostante sia un cesso cosmico...

noi a Torres offriamo i soliti 4 milioni e lui ne vuole 6/6,5 ... cosa che ovviamente non possiamo fare ..

Galliani farà 6 x 2 sono 12 milioni , gli farà un 3anni di contratto a 4 milioni così noi MORIREMO per i prossimi 3 anni di rabbia al fegato .


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio riferisce che Torres ha dato la disponibilità a venire, a titolo definitivo anche senza un prolungamento di contratto, ma alle condizioni attuali.
> Quindi due anni a 6 milioni e rotti netti.*



Ma davvero era plausibile? Al di là del lato economico, torres gioca la champions e la premier. Mi sembra già questo sufficiente per rendere la cosa fantamercato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

3 anni di contratto a 4 milioni vanno benissimo.


----------



## Morghot (27 Agosto 2014)

A questo punto se non arriva torres (che è già da disperati ma tantè) siamo nella palta più totale, torres per quanto scarso è tipo 10 volte meglio di tutti gli altri nomi, a patto che si svegli un minimo, e comunque anche a livello d'immagine mantieni un briciolo di dignità (capitemi) dopo aver ceduto balo.


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2014)

piuttosto che Biabany meglio il falso nueve


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 3 anni di contratto a 4 milioni vanno benissimo.



Eh no...siamo fessi ma mica fino a questo punto...
Se gli si fa un contratto di 3 anni la cifra scende.
Per me un triennale a 3 milioni netti lo accetterebbe senza batter ciglio...


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *su Sport Mediaset invece riportano di Mitroglou favorito, può arrivare in prestito e ha un ingaggio alla portata (1.7 netti).*


Ma non hanno ancora pensato a Se Eduardo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Eh no...siamo fessi ma mica fino a questo punto...
> Se gli si fa un contratto di 3 anni la cifra scende.
> Per me un triennale a 3 milioni netti lo accetterebbe senza batter ciglio...



Adesso prende 15 milioni in due anni tu dici che ne accetta 9 in tre senza battere ciglio? Forse per tornare all'Atletico, ma per venire in un Milan sbaraccante non ci credo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Adesso prende 15 milioni in due anni tu dici che ne accetta 9 in tre senza battere ciglio? Forse per tornare all'Atletico, ma per venire in un Milan sbaraccante non ci credo.



Perché 15?? Non ho fonti certe ma vari (pseudo)giornalisti hanno ripostato 6 e spicci come ingaggio attuale, quindi credo siano massimo 13 in due anni...

Comunque secondo me per un giocatore di 30 anni, sempre che abbia voglia ovviamente, prolungare il contratto è una priorità; credo che 3 anni a 3 milioni li accetterebbe, anche in virtù del fatto che, se non ho capito male, lui vuole andarsene assolutamente dal Chelsea.
Del resto, visto le sue ultime annate, non ha molta scelta; o resta li a giochicchiare due anni lautamente pagato o viene a prendersi sensibilmente meno al Milan con il posto da titolare, allungando il contratto.
Certo se poi non gli piace proprio la destinazione la cosa si complica... 

Ovviamente sono solo mie impressioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*


----------



## medjai (27 Agosto 2014)

Veramente, se l'altri nomi sono Mitroglu, Bibiany o Borini, credo preferisco Torres, che anche è meglio di Pazzini o Niang. Il problema è che ci sono megliore opzioni e anche il suo ingaggio. Ma vediamo che fa Galliani, ma vedo che questo mercato sarà il più scarso e a buon mercato della storia. Pero ora abbiamo spendato 1,5 M (1/3 di Rami e 0.5 di Albertazzi). 

E tutto questo quando dovevamo fare una rivoluzione e spendere per tornare al top... E i 20M di Balotelli neanche si vedrano in un altro mercato. Come quelli di Sheva, Kakà, Thiago o Ibra non si spendono in aquisti.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



ahahah sicuro che glieli diamo...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Si vede che Torres ci tiene proprio a venire eh, nemmeno lo stipendio si vuole diminuire. E' da non so quanti anni che guadagna milioni stando in panca eppure non vuole rinunciare a nulla. Io al posto di Galliani lascerei stare e apposto.
Andiamo su altri, anche se i nomi che giravano erano "agghiaccianti"


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Quindi, possiamo passare al prossimo candidato.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi, possiamo passare al prossimo candidato.



Boh, chi è rimasto? Mitroglu? Fra poco dovremmo andare a comprare giocatori in Lega Pro.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Perché 15?? Non ho fonti certe ma vari (pseudo)giornalisti hanno ripostato 6 e spicci come ingaggio attuale, quindi credo siano massimo 13 in due anni...
> 
> Comunque secondo me per un giocatore di 30 anni, sempre che abbia voglia ovviamente, prolungare il contratto è una priorità; credo che 3 anni a 3 milioni li accetterebbe, anche in virtù del fatto che, se non ho capito male, lui vuole andarsene assolutamente dal Chelsea.
> Del resto, visto le sue ultime annate, non ha molta scelta; o resta li a giochicchiare due anni lautamente pagato o viene a prendersi sensibilmente meno al Milan con il posto da titolare, allungando il contratto.
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Come non detto.
A questo punto spero non acquistino nessuno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Ho fattomun pó di ricerche. Torres prende 7 milioni netti l'anno ...... Ma di sterline!
Ha uno stipendio di 13,9 milioni di sterline lorde. 1€ sono 0,795sterline....... Ha uno stipendio di 8,75 milioni netti l'anno!
17,5 per i prossimi due.

Acettare un triennale a 9 totali (quello che guadagna in un anno solo....) ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

E' una società alla frutta. Programmazione zero. Ma che hanno fatto durante l'estate questi? I festini?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ho fattomun pó di ricerche. Torres prende 7 milioni netti l'anno ...... Ma di sterline!
> Ha uno stipendio di 13,9 milioni di sterline lorde. 1€ sono 0,795sterline....... Ha uno stipendio di 8,75 milioni netti l'anno!
> 17,5 per i prossimi due.
> 
> Acettare un triennale a 9 totali (quello che guadagna in un anno solo....) ho i miei dubbi.



Se hai la certezza allora si, direi che la differenza diventa troppa... 
Io mi ero fidato di quello che dicevano su varie testate, 6 milioni e rotti l'anno, ma nessuno specificava fossero sterline quindi davo per scontato fossero euro.

Comunque il problema sembra non porsi proprio dato che sembra non voglia accettare compromessi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Quindi non ha accettato


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> E' una società alla frutta. Programmazione zero. Ma che hanno fatto durante l'estate questi? I festini?



Quando L'AD (l'unico che si occupa di tutto, compreso il mercato) passa tutta l'estate al mare significa che c'è davvero poco da fare e sperare.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Non so se sperare che salti come per Eto'o o attendere il nome del prossimo cesso che seguiremo.


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*


.

Io credo che ormai, ci sia poco da recuperare. Prenderemo il mitroglu di turno, se ci va bene, e poi tireremo a campare con quelli che abbiamo. Se andrà bene, si farà la champions, altrimenti l'estate prossima si vendono el shaarawy e mastour


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

Dobbiamo ancora perdere tempo per questo bollito che vuole 7mln?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Chi è il prossimo? Biabiany? Meglio nessuno, a questo punto


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando L'AD (l'unico che si occupa di tutto, compreso il mercato) passa tutta l'estate al mare significa che c'è davvero poco da fare e sperare.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando L'AD (l'unico che si occupa di tutto, compreso il mercato) passa tutta l'estate al mare significa che c'è davvero poco da fare e sperare.



Galliani a Forte dei Marmi sotto l'ombrellone e Sabatini in giro per l'Europa a trattare.
Uno vive di fama pregressa da anni e anni, l'altro scagliona tutti i mercati e per un Benatia che parte per 26mln arriva un Manolas (più giovane) per 13.
Da noi esce il giocatore di maggior talento ed entra.....nessuno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Chi è il prossimo? Biabiany? Meglio nessuno, a questo punto


Arriva Pandev dai. Lo dico da tempo.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Arriva Pandev dai. Lo dico da tempo.



Magari in accoppiata con Dzemaili... Ribadisco, meglio nessuno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Galliani a Forte dei Marmi sotto l'ombrellone e Sabatini in giro per l'Europa a trattare.
> Uno vive di fama pregressa da anni e anni, l'altro scagliona tutti i mercati e per un Benatia che parte per 26mln arriva un Manolas (più giovane) per 13.
> Da noi esce il giocatore di maggior talento ed entra.....nessuno.



Sabbatini:

Spese: anno scorso Benatia per 13 milioni + quest anno Manolas 13 milioni = 26 milioni
Incasso : Benatia 26 milioni + 6 di bonus.

In pratica con due operazioni si é fatto regalare Manolas, ha usato Benatia 1 anno e se incassa i bonus gli hanno anche pagato gli stipendi!

Questo é uno che crea valore per la propria societá e passione nei tifosi. Il nostro é una ......


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)




questo si che si chiama lavorare!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel: non ci sono novità per quanto riguarda Van Ginkel e Torres, i giocatori devono ancora decidere.*


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: non ci sono novità per quanto riguarda Van Ginkel e Torres, i giocatori devono ancora decidere.*



E chi si muove da qui. Aspettiamoli fino al 2.....


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: non ci sono novità per quanto riguarda Van Ginkel e Torres, i giocatori devono ancora decidere.*



D'altronde Galliani va girando in bici a Forte dei Marmi da tipo 3 mesi, che fretta c'è? Take it easy


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*



Allora puoi rimanere al Chelsea a farti prendere in giro.


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

Arriverà uno fra Borriello e German Denis.

A questo punto sarebbe stato meglio tenere Petagna...e ho detto tutto.

E sfumato pure Van Ginkel, Galliani ci verrà a dire che puntano su Cristante e Saponara per giustificarsi.


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

ma magari denis, almeno la puccia, sto nino torres manco in allenamento con le porte più grandi la mette


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo che il Chelsea lo valuti 20 milioni così resta li.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: non ci sono novità per quanto riguarda Van Ginkel e Torres, i giocatori devono ancora decidere.*


Tranquilli, c'è ancora tempo.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Torres avrebbe accettato la destinazione Milan, però solo a 2 condizioni: cessione a titolo definitivo e mantenimento dell'ingaggio attuale, ovvero circa 7 mln netti annui.*


Questo qui è più pazzo di galliani e del nano messi assieme, segna si e no 4-5 gol a campionato e pretende 7 milioni.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Lui fa bene a chiedere i soldi che vuole, siamo noi a cercarlo mica lui.

@iceman DEVI quotare le notizie che commenti.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lui fa bene a chiedere i soldi che vuole, siamo noi a cercarlo mica lui.
> 
> @iceman DEVI quotare le notizie che commenti.



Il concetto credo sia, a quanti soldi deve rinunciare? Io credo rinuncerebbe a qualcosa pur di tornare ad esser importante, ma se è vero che il Milan gli chiede di dimezzarsi l'ingaggio è ovvio che mica è scemo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Mourinho è l'ostacolo per Van Ginkel al Milan. Il tecnico portoghese gli ha promesso spazio. Il centrocampista resterà al Chelsea?*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Mourinho è l'ostacolo per Van Ginkel al Milan. Il tecnico portoghese gli ha promesso spazio. Il centrocampista resterà al Chelsea?*



Bravo Mourinho, tienitelo.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Mourinho è l'ostacolo per Van Ginkel al Milan. Il tecnico portoghese gli ha promesso spazio. Il centrocampista resterà al Chelsea?*



Occhio che non si erano mai parlati prima, sembra che il Chelsea dia l'ok al trasferimento e poi provi a convincerlo a rimanere. Per me il discorso è che il calciatore non ha voglia di venire al Milan, semplice. Come dargli torto, non è che in questo momento storico ci sia la gara per venire a giocare con noi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: non ci sono novità per quanto riguarda Van Ginkel e Torres, i giocatori devono ancora decidere.*



Pazzesco, se si cede Balotelli e se come dice Raiola ci si lavorava già da mesi, era scontato immaginare che una società seria lavorasse da mesi sul sostituto, che ce lo avesse già in mano.
Qui invece si improvvisa tutto tre giorni prima della fine, e l'unico sostituto "decente" chiede 7 milioni di euro ancora adesso.

Sheva-Ricardo Oliveira replay, in tutto e per tutto (chiedo solo scusa a Sheva per il paragone con Balotelli, ma non è un discorso tecnico).


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Cioè sky ci sta prendendo per il...


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè sky ci sta prendendo per il...



Come è giusto che sia


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

fanno bene a percularci, fanno benissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> fanno bene a percularci, fanno benissimo



NO! Devono prendere in giro Galliani e Berlusconi, non il Milan.


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

mi sembra difficile che si possa arrivare ad un accordo con torres.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2014)

Sportmediaset riporta un' indiscrezione secondo cui Mourinho avrebbe inviato un sms beffardo ai dirigenti del Milan: _"Forse sono l'unico interista che vuole bene al Milan"_.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta un' indiscrezione secondo cui Mourinho avrebbe inviato un sms beffardo ai dirigenti del Milan: _"Forse sono l'unico interista che vuole bene al Milan"_.



No , l'ha mandato perché aveva dato il permesso a tutti e 2 i giocatori di venire al Milan .. Il ragazzino ha rifiutato la destinazione.. Torres vuole troppo soldi ... HABEMUS Biabiacoso


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , l'ha mandato perché aveva dato il permesso a tutti e 2 i giocatori di venire al Milan .. Il ragazzino ha rifiutato la destinazione.. Torres vuole troppo soldi ... HABEMUS Biabiacoso



Qualcuno mi risvegli da questo incubo 

presi per i fondelli dalla stampa e da Mofrinho


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Mourinho è l'ostacolo per Van Ginkel al Milan. Il tecnico portoghese gli ha promesso spazio. Il centrocampista resterà al Chelsea?*



A questo punto spero non arrivi il "nome". La maschera l'hanno già gettata, ma deve essere palese a tutti al 100% quello che siamo. Se arriva Torres la piazza, forse, perderebbe un pò il suo slancio. Non deve arrivare assolutamente.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il più grande ostacolo per Torres è rappresentato dallo stipendio del giocatore: 7 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Chelsea potrebbe venire incontro al Milan pagando una buonuscita allo spagnolo. *


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:

C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però resta l'ingaggio. *


Alla fine arriva. Si sta solo allungando il brodo, giusto per farlo arrivare il 2 settembre.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *



Aspetto i soliti che inneggeranno al gran colpo di Galliani. Gli stessi che definiscono Alex meglio di Hummels e cose del genere.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aspetto i soliti che inneggeranno al gran colpo di Galliani. Gli stessi che definiscono Alex meglio di Hummels e cose del genere.


Di certo non è scarso per il nostro campionato, ma definire Alex meglio di Hummels.............


----------



## aleslash (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *


Odio questi teatrini


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alla fine arriva. Si sta solo allungando il brodo, giusto per farlo arrivare il 2 settembre.


Sarà a San Siro per Milan-Lazio


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di certo non è scarso per il nostro campionato, ma definire Alex meglio di Hummels.............



Ora come ora è peggio di Caracciolo. Questo tira fuori a mezzo metro dalla linea di porta vuota.

L'unica speranza è che abbia forti stimoli per volersi rifare e dimostrare di non essere lo scandalo delle passate stagioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il più grande ostacolo per Torres è rappresentato dallo stipendio del giocatore: 7 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Chelsea potrebbe venire incontro al Milan pagando una buonuscita allo spagnolo. *



Conviene anche al Chelsea.


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *



se ci fosse un minimo di coerenza nelle nostre ( cioe le loro ) scelte, ( e ovviamente non c'e' ) torres non dovrebbe rientrare nei parametri e quindi non dovrebbe arrivare..


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se ci fosse un minimo di coerenza nelle nostre ( cioe le loro ) scelte, ( e ovviamente non c'e' ) torres non dovrebbe rientrare nei parametri e quindi non dovrebbe arrivare..



Se devo scegliere tra Torres, Bibiany o Mitroglu... Credo vince lo spagnolo. 

Io preferisco uno come Damiao, ma vedo che qui se non è prestato o parametro zero, non ci piace


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *



Stanno mettendo fuori alternative da mani nei capelli per farlo sembrare un fenomeno


Le solite cose, è fatta da tempo.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *




*Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *





Admin ha scritto:


> *Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*



Domani ufficializzano, chiudiamo sta farsa e basta, non vedo l'ora che sia il 3 Settembre.


----------



## aleslash (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*


Bene così, si sbrigasse a venire


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*



speriamo che arrivi ...


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2014)

A me Torres non mi dispiace. È un calciatore veloce, tenico e lavora per la squadra. La nota negativa è che ha perso il gol, ma sono fiducioso che qui farà più di 10 (Se arriva)


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*



e soprattutto 7 milioni! 1 milione per ogni gol ! non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2014)

Ci sara l escursus di quando lo volevamo appena 18enne delle giovanili dell atletico Madrid, poi andò Liverpool ma già costava troppo per noi, e finalmente adesso che e finito viene da noi per sbracare a 5 mln annui. Il prossimo anno,saremo qua a sentire che se non parte lui non arriva nessuno....e fine della telenovelas


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno,saremo qua a sentire che se non parte lui non arriva nessuno....e fine della telenovelas



Sì, ma sappiamo benissimo che sono tutte balle.
A questo punto spero che facciano la follia di dargliene 7 di milioni l'anno, almeno se li gode lui, tanto il Milan non ha intenzione di progettare niente.


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*





Ale ha scritto:


> Ci sara l escursus di quando lo volevamo appena 18enne delle giovanili dell atletico Madrid, poi andò Liverpool ma già costava troppo per noi, e finalmente adesso che e finito viene da noi per sbracare a 5 mln annui. Il prossimo anno,saremo qua a sentire che se non parte lui non arriva nessuno....e fine della telenovelas



Dimentichi il "ha rinunciato a tantissimo pur di giocare nel Milan, non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere"


----------



## zico (28 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo non arrivi piuttosto che prendono Abel herandez , ma dimenticavo che bisogna pagarlo .... se salta torresina potrebbero prendere amauri , di male in peggio


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*



Non arriva ma se arrivasse torres potrebbe giocare 3-4 partite, le volte che lo si è visto giocare col chelsea era impresentabile. Diventerà il robinho 2.0.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Mamma mia ragazzi sono appena venuto via dal bar  tutti che ci prendono per il C .
" ma non vi rendete conto che B e Galliani vi prendono per il C da 3 mesi " 
Siiiiiii !!!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Tuttosport Fernando Torres avrebbe chiesto al Milan un biennale da 5.5 mln netti annui + bonus, mentre la società di via Aldo Rossi avrebbe offerto un contratto da 3 mln annui netti. La situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi grazie alla buonuscita che potrebbe garantirgli il Chelsea.*


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Fernando Torres avrebbe chiesto al Milan un biennale da 5.5 mln netti annui + bonus, mentre la società di via Aldo Rossi avrebbe offerto un contratto da 3 mln annui netti. La situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi grazie alla buonuscita che potrebbe garantirgli il Chelsea.*



A 3 milioni potrebbe già essere buona come operazione.

Comunque, come già scritto in un topic che ho aperto, al Milan sono dei Geni, siamo passati dalla necessità di Cerci e Rabiot, tenendoci Balotelli, e finiremo senza Balotelli ma con Torres, senza ne Cerci ne Rabiot, 
e saremo moderatamente soddisfatti perchè abbiamo sentito l' odore della paura quando hanno parlato dei vari Biabiany, Van Ginkel in prestito secco ecc.. son dei geni dai!


----------



## Gekyn (28 Agosto 2014)

Comunque sono dei maghi in società, sono riusciti a farmi passare Torres come un grande acquisto.....
Alla fine sono pure contento.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Fernando Torres avrebbe chiesto al Milan un biennale da 5.5 mln netti annui + bonus, mentre la società di via Aldo Rossi avrebbe offerto un contratto da 3 mln annui netti. La situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi grazie alla buonuscita che potrebbe garantirgli il Chelsea.*



Costa è infortunato e torres non lo tolgono dal mercato. Basta questo come motivazione per non acquistarlo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Titolo della Gazzetta: Torres a Galliani:"Sì, voglio il Milan".*



il titolo corretto sarebbe si voglio il milan ma anche i 7 mil


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Comunque sono dei maghi in società, sono riusciti a farmi passare Torres come un grande acquisto.....
> Alla fine sono pure contento.



Un giocatore che schifo da 3 anni e che inspiegabilmente ADESSO è il meno peggio ..sono dei maghi si .. trattano 1 cesso e 2 ipermegacessi .. cosi uno dice .. tra i 3 prendo il solo cesso ..e quasi siamo contenti ... 

incredibile .


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> C'è stata una importante telefonata tra Torres e Galliani. Lo spagnolo ha aperto ai rossoneri. Il problema più grande, però, resta l'ingaggio. *



Il Gallo cercherà di fare il "figo" e presentarlo Domenica sicuro, se non è convinto lasciamo perdere chiamate e cose varie su.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

*Infortunio ai legamenti per Diego Costa, salta l'arrivo di Torres al Milan?*


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Infortunio ai legamenti per Diego Costa, salta l'arrivo di Torres al Milan?*



Costa fuori un mese e mezzo.


----------



## keepitterron (28 Agosto 2014)

pfui


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Infortunio ai legamenti per Diego Costa, salta l'arrivo di Torres al Milan?*



Fernando Torres non lo auguro nemmeno al peggior nemico. Speriamo resti dov'è, il suo acquisto rappresenterebbe un'operazione peggiore rispetto a quella di Matri.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Infortunio ai legamenti per Diego Costa, salta l'arrivo di Torres al Milan?*



Se ne comprano un altro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Infortunio ai legamenti per Diego Costa, salta l'arrivo di Torres al Milan?*



A questo punto,se i nomi sono questi,e' meglio rimanere come siamo piuttosto che fare operazioni alla Matri bis


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ne comprano un altro.



Si per me anche, hanno l'occasione di prendere Falcao, qualche giorno fa aveva detto che il suo obbiettivo era far giocare Drogba e Costa insieme, ora giocherebbero Drogba e Falcao appena torna Costa giocheranno Falcao e Costa e Drogba prima riserva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Geniale , se salta questo voglio vedere Galliani IMPAZZIRE


----------



## prebozzio (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Fernando Torres avrebbe chiesto al Milan un biennale da 5.5 mln netti annui + bonus, mentre la società di via Aldo Rossi avrebbe offerto un contratto da 3 mln annui netti. La situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi grazie alla buonuscita che potrebbe garantirgli il Chelsea.*


Torres ci costerebbe almeno 30 milioni in tre anni, è una follia firmarlo.


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Infortunio ai legamenti per Diego Costa, salta l'arrivo di Torres al Milan?*



Forse lassu qualcuno ci vuole bene..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Costa fuori un mese e mezzo.



Capirai, non penso che salta tutto adesso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Fernando Torres avrebbe chiesto al Milan un biennale da 5.5 mln netti annui + bonus, mentre la società di via Aldo Rossi avrebbe offerto un contratto da 3 mln annui netti. La situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi grazie alla buonuscita che potrebbe garantirgli il Chelsea.*



Il Chelsea dovrebbe aiutarci visto che gli stiamo togliendo un peso enorme.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2014)

Ma perché dovrebbero aiutarci? Cioè, i barboni siamo noi.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Agosto 2014)

Si è infortunato Diego Costa al Chelsea...si parla di tre mesi...ergo nada Torres...e vai sempre meglio...!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Forse lassu qualcuno ci vuole bene..



Vai Gesù portaci Il gabbiano Biabiany



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Infortunio ai legamenti per Diego Costa, salta l'arrivo di Torres al Milan?*



In realtà credo faciliti l'operazione, mica puntano su Torres per sostituirlo, vorranno qualcun'altro e quindi diventa indispensabile sbolognare Torres


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: inizia il vertice decisivo per Torres al Milan. Galliani incontra gli agenti dello spagnolo per provare a raggiungere l'accordo economico. *


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: inizia il vertice decisivo per Torres al Milan. Galliani incontra gli agenti dello spagnolo per provare a raggiungere l'accordo economico. *



Non so cosa sperare onestamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2014)

ormai è nostro

puah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa sperare onestamente.



Le alternative sono Biabiany e Mitroglu.
A questo punto non ci resta che sperare in una resurrezione dello spagnolo.


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: inizia il vertice decisivo per Torres al Milan. Galliani incontra gli agenti dello spagnolo per provare a raggiungere l'accordo economico. *



Ho paura delle condizioni che strapperà Galliani. Ho seriamente paura


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Fernando Torres avrebbe chiesto al Milan un biennale da 5.5 mln netti annui + bonus, mentre la società di via Aldo Rossi avrebbe offerto un contratto da 3 mln annui netti. La situazione potrebbe sbloccarsi grazie alla buonuscita che potrebbe garantirgli il Chelsea.*



5.5 MILIONI NETTI?

follia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: inizia il vertice decisivo per Torres al Milan. Galliani incontra gli agenti dello spagnolo per provare a raggiungere l'accordo economico. *


Quest'anno il calciomercato rossonero ha raggiunto picchi di tristezza mai visti. 

Giocheremo con Entusiasmo centravanti, Spirito ala destra mancina e Compattezza mezzala. Mi viene da piangere, giuro.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2014)

ma chiudiamo questa trattativa, così ci mettiamo l'anima in pace...cmq solo noi ci mettiamo così tanto a chiudere una trattativa! Siamo il club più lento al mondo a chiudere le trattative... e ci credo il Gallo fa tutto dalla sua sedia a sdraio a forte de marmi..


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro in corso tra Galliani e l'agente di Torres, in corso da circa 15 minuti.*


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro in corso tra Galliani e l'agente di Torres, in corso da circa 15 minuti.*



sarò l unico ma io spero di leggere che da stasera torres è del milan!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro in corso tra Galliani e l'agente di Torres, in corso da circa 15 minuti.*



E' 28. Magari chiude e domenica gioca.


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Agosto 2014)

Previsione: "la tassazione italiana non ci permette di competere con gli stipendi d'oltremanica, è da anni che lotto contro la fiscalità del nostro paese".

Sono l'unico a credere che Sogliano sarebbe stato un eccellente upgrade per la nostra società?
Anche in questo mercato il Verona ha fatto faville, e Nico Lopez è mille volte migliore di Biabiany (si sono pure assicurati un riscatto alto, ma l'Udinese per riaverlo dovrà versare 5,5 mln all'Hellas, un affare...che Galliani non avrebbe mai fatto).


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> sarò l unico ma io spero di leggere che da stasera torres è del milan!!



Ma anche io. ma per mancanza di alternative, mica per altro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro in corso tra Galliani e l'agente di Torres, in corso da circa 15 minuti.*


Tra un drink e l'altro a Forte dei Marmi ha trovato il tempo per lavorare un quarto d'ora?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Ridotti a sperare in Torres mioddiochepena


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche io. ma per mancanza di alternative, mica per altro.



io anche perchè credo che possa fare bene ... ha fatto bene ovunque a parte il chelsea...


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2014)

Giocatore che adoravo quando giocava nel Liverpool...Purtroppo è il meglio che ci possiamo permettere...Meglio che Pazzini o un Rolando Bianchi qualsiasi...Speriamo bene!Magari in questa Serie A mediocre farà bene...La speranza è che sia un gervinho parte 2.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Giocatore che adoravo quando giocava nel Liverpool...Purtroppo è il meglio che ci possiamo permettere...Meglio che Pazzini o un Rolando Bianchi qualsiasi...Speriamo bene!Magari in questa Serie A mediocre farà bene...La speranza è che sia un gervinho parte 2.



ok, ma rendiamoci conto che il Milan "voleva" Torres come sostituto di Shevchenko nel 2006... arriva con soli 8 anni di ritardo!!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ok, ma rendiamoci conto che il Milan "voleva" Torres come sostituto di Shevchenko nel 2006... arriva con soli 8 anni di ritardo!!!!



Nel 2006 era perfetto!Era lui l'unico vero erede di Sheva....Peccato che arrivò quel cesso di Olivera.
Madò solo 8 anni di ritardo..Che orrore...Delle volte mi chiedo come abbia fatto questa dirigenza a vincere cosi tanto.
Ok Berlu tirava fuori il grano..Però boh...Non mi sembra che ci siano mai state delle grandi cime in società..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Nel 2006 era perfetto!Era lui l'unico vero erede di Sheva....Peccato che arrivò quel cesso di Olivera.
> Madò solo 8 anni di ritardo..Che orrore...Delle volte mi chiedo come abbia fatto questa dirigenza a vincere cosi tanto.
> Ok Berlu tirava fuori il grano..Però boh...Non mi sembra che ci siano mai state delle grandi cime in società..



Come quando Galliani voleva Ronaldinho dal PSG ed invece lomha preso dal Barca quando i catalani hanno giudicato (correttamente) che fosse alla frutta.

Ma il nostro non impara mai.

Su sky qualcuno ha esposto una teoria interessante. I responsabili del mercato (DT, CEO....) hanno le loro caratteristiche come i giocatori. Ci sono quelli adatti a cercare giovani, prenderli e valorizzarli, quelli adatti a trattare tra le grandi squadre suingrossi business e cosí via.
Forse Galliani andava bene quandomil Milan era il Real di turno, non quando il Milan (ad essere ottimisti) dovrebbe vestirsi come il Porto di turno.
Magari Galliani DG del PSG andrebbe benissimo ma in questa squadra é una sciagura inenarrabile. i suoi guasti dal dopo istanbul in poi si ricorderanno nei secoli dei secoli.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *



Già finito? allora non sono cosi distanti altrimenti il gallo ci metterebbe 1000 ore per offrire briciole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *



. 
Siamo noi tifosi che non lo siamo ..


----------



## Heaven (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ridotti a sperare in Torres mioddiochepena



.


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *


Come per Van Ginkel


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *



E' fatta. E per me potrebbe anche arrivare a titolo definitivo se il Chelsea gli da una buonuscita... ocio. 
Speriamo soltanto che non gli daremo più di 4M netti (già tanti).


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' fatta. E per me potrebbe anche arrivare a titolo definitivo se il Chelsea gli da una buonuscita... ocio.
> Speriamo soltanto che non gli daremo più di 4M netti (già tanti).



Si lo credo pure io, se il Chelsea gli da qualcosina per me va via definitvamente.


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' fatta. E per me potrebbe anche arrivare a titolo definitivo se il Chelsea gli da una buonuscita... ocio.
> Speriamo soltanto che non gli daremo più di 4M netti (già tanti).



prenderà il contratto di balotelli alla fine


----------



## Aragorn (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' fatta. E per me potrebbe anche arrivare a titolo definitivo se il Chelsea gli da una buonuscita... ocio.
> Speriamo soltanto che non gli daremo più di 4M netti (già tanti).



Tanti ? scandalosi oserei dire. È un'operazione che dal punto di vista tecnico ci può stare, è appunto sul lato finanziario che rischia di essere un disastro. Vabbè che alla fine cambia niente, anche se ora risparmiassimo non prendendo nessuno la prossima estate salterebbero comunque fuori nuove scuse per non investire.


----------



## The P (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *



Torres ha seri problemi psicologici. Si vede dai goal e dalle giocate che talvolta sbaglia.

Però fisicamente è assolutamente integro a differenza del Kakà arrivato lo scorso anno, e sinceramente non ho dubbi che al momento sia il calciatore più forte della rosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *



.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

Prendiamolo subito. Io Pazzini con la Lazio non lo voglio vedere.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tanti ? scandalosi oserei dire. È un'operazione che dal punto di vista tecnico ci può stare, è appunto sul lato finanziario che rischia di essere un disastro. Vabbè che alla fine cambia niente, anche se ora risparmiassimo non prendendo nessuno la prossima estate salterebbero comunque fuori nuove scuse per non investire.



Oddio calcola che abbiamo risparmiato quest'estate 9 lordi di kakà, 8-9 lordi di Robi e sempre 8-9 lordi di Balo. Saranno almeno 25 mln lordi in meno.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tanti ? scandalosi oserei dire. È un'operazione che dal punto di vista tecnico ci può stare, è appunto sul lato finanziario che rischia di essere un disastro. Vabbè che alla fine cambia niente, anche se ora risparmiassimo non prendendo nessuno la prossima estate salterebbero comunque fuori nuove scuse per non investire.



Infatti tutte le paranoie che ci facciamo da anni su ingaggi sballati & co. sono tutte inutili menate.
Quando la prossima estate salterà fuori che il mercato è bloccato a causa dell'ingaggio di Torres, già sappiamo che sarà l'ennesima balla, ormai il livello di ridicolaggine a cui sono arrivati è oltre ogni limite.
Spero gli facciano un contratto da 10 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2014)

Babba bia


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo subito. Io Pazzini con la Lazio non lo voglio vedere.



a 3 giorni dalla fine del mercato, anche torres diventa oro colato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo subito. Io Pazzini con la Lazio non lo voglio vedere.



Ma tanto mica gioca Domenica, faranno di tutto per fare la scenetta di portarlo a San Siro magari scenetta stile Ibra.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *





Admin ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo subito. Io Pazzini con la Lazio non lo voglio vedere.



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> prenderà il contratto di balotelli alla fine



Penso anche io. Penso anche che contando i danni collaterali di Balo (espulsioni che ci lasciano in 10 2-3 volte l'anno, squalifiche a gogo) il rendimento dei due non si discosti tanto (purtroppo). La differenza é che adesso hai intascato 20 milioni ma forse tra due anni se Balo fa 30 gol nel Liverpool e Torres se ne va nell'oblio li rimpiangeremo.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso anche io. Penso anche che contando i danni collaterali di Balo (espulsioni che ci lasciano in 10 2-3 volte l'anno, squalifiche a gogo) il rendimento dei due non si discosti tanto (purtroppo). La differenza é che adesso hai intascato 20 milioni ma forse tra due anni se Balo fa 30 gol nel Liverpool e Torres se ne va nell'oblio li rimpiangeremo.



Il problema è che se Torres non segna almeno una quindicina di gol, ci troviamo con un fallimento totale non solo sul piano del mercato ma soprattutto riguardo la stagione.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oddio calcola che abbiamo risparmiato quest'estate 9 lordi di kakà, 8-9 lordi di Robi e sempre 8-9 lordi di Balo. Saranno almeno 25 mln lordi in meno.



Vero anche questo, ma forse bisognerebbe poi aggiungere quelli di Alex, Menez, Lopez e appunto Torres + i mancati ricavi della Champions. Però mi fermo qui perchè su questi argomenti non sono molto ferrato.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vero anche questo, ma forse bisognerebbe poi aggiungere quelli di Alex, Menez, Lopez e appunto Torres + i mancati ricavi della Champions. Però mi fermo qui perchè su questi argomenti non sono molto ferrato.



Ma per fortuna, siamo tifosi non ragionieri.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *



.


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se Torres non segna almeno una quindicina di gol, ci troviamo con un fallimento totale non solo sul piano del mercato ma soprattutto riguardo la stagione.



nn credo ... mi spiego: secondo me se torres gioca titolare almeno 15 gol li fa ma poi a differenza del gioco con balotelli saranno molti di più ad andare in gol soprattt elsha e menez ... alla fine i gol può farli anche diego lopez, l importante è farli ( soprattt per come siamo messi ora) .
anche se fossero come nell anno dello scudetto 14 elsha 14 torres 14 menez/honda avremmo abuto un parco attaccanti in gol tutti e in modo omogeneo...


----------



## Milo (28 Agosto 2014)

che tristezza...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *



va beh, attendiamo l'ufficialità (mah...) 
se di meglio non può arrivare...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2014)

Per una squadra che non fa la Champions e probabilmente non lo farà per i prossimi anni (e quindi smantelleremo) chi vi aspettavate? Davvero Falcao? Eddai su...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Nel 2006 era perfetto!Era lui l'unico vero erede di Sheva....Peccato che arrivò quel cesso di Olivera.
> Madò solo 8 anni di ritardo..Che orrore...Delle volte mi chiedo come abbia fatto questa dirigenza a vincere cosi tanto.
> Ok Berlu tirava fuori il grano..Però boh...Non mi sembra che ci siano mai state delle grandi cime in società..



questa trattativa dimostra ancora una volta che i giocatori che conoscono silvio e galliani sono sempre gli stessi dopo anni e anni di distanza... probabilmente prenderemo a costo zero cristiano ronaldo a 34-35 anni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

*Ag Torres: " L'incontro è stato positivo,il mio assistito in rossonero è una possibilità concreta,ci prendiamo ancora del tempo per riflettere e dare una risposta, non posso dire di più al momento, Il Milan è un grande club."*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> .



Ehi ma tra gli agenti di Torre c'é Amy Farrah Fowler!
Allora voglio Torres al Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Torres: " L'incontro è stato positivo,il mio assistito in rossonero è una possibilità concreta,ci prendiamo ancora del tempo per riflettere e dare una risposta, non posso dire di più al momento, Il Milan è un grande club."*


Ancora ci deve pensare assurdo, ma questo con che motivazioni arriva se viene mah.


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Torres: " L'incontro è stato positivo,il mio assistito in rossonero è una possibilità concreta,ci prendiamo ancora del tempo per riflettere e dare una risposta, non posso dire di più al momento, Il Milan è un grande club."*



speriamo di avere notivà entro questa sera ... anche se cmq servirebbe il transfert per domenica anche solo per farlo esordire e nn credo arriverebbe in tempo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

Presa su internet, fatta chissà quanti anni fa...








Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ehi ma tra gli agenti di Torre c'é Amy Farrah Fowler!
> Allora voglio Torres al Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> speriamo di avere notivà entro questa sera ... anche se cmq servirebbe il transfert per domenica anche solo per farlo esordire e nn credo arriverebbe in tempo



Figurati 

In 3 giorni arriva il transfer se vogliono..


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Torres: " L'incontro è stato positivo,il mio assistito in rossonero è una possibilità concreta,ci prendiamo ancora del tempo per riflettere e dare una risposta, non posso dire di più al momento, Il Milan è un grande club."*





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per una squadra che non fa la Champions e probabilmente non lo farà per i prossimi anni (e quindi smantelleremo) chi vi aspettavate? Davvero Falcao? Eddai su...



Ma infatti....



comunque oramai non c'è più nulla da smantellare....


----------



## Heaven (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ancora ci deve pensare assurdo, ma questo con che motivazioni arriva se viene mah.



Che motivazioni deve avere uno che in carriera ha vinto tutto? Chissà quanto sarà gasato a giocare in una squadra con tutti i fenomeni che abbiamo per puntare all'Europa League nel campionato italiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Torres: " L'incontro è stato positivo,il mio assistito in rossonero è una possibilità concreta,ci prendiamo ancora del tempo per riflettere e dare una risposta, non posso dire di più al momento, Il Milan è un grande club."*


* Laudisa: Con l'offerta del Milan gli agenti volano a Londra, Summit con il Chelsea e il giocatore per dare una risposta al Milan.*


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Figurati
> 
> In 3 giorni arriva il transfer se vogliono..



si però se la risposta la danno domani ora che fanno tutte le carte poi ci sarebbe tempo solo fino a sabato che diramano i convocati ... nn credo che il tempo sia tanto... probabilmente sarà in tribuna


----------



## Gekyn (28 Agosto 2014)

Adesso ci tocca solo sperare che resusciti.....forza nino


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ancora ci deve pensare assurdo, ma questo con che motivazioni arriva se viene mah.



lascia perdere le motivazioni, dove andrà sarà motivato, ma è una scelta importante... per un 30enne trasferirsi al Milan oggi significa non giocare più una partita di champions manco per sbaglio e se l'esperienza va male probabilmente il suo futuro europeo sarebbe irrimediabilmente compromesso... ma la champions lui l'ha già vinta quindi sono convinto che alla fine accetterà di venire da noi nonostante tutto...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per una squadra che non fa la Champions e probabilmente non lo farà per i prossimi anni (e quindi smantelleremo) chi vi aspettavate? Davvero Falcao? Eddai su...


No, ma tra Falcao e questo bidone ce ne passa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che motivazioni deve avere uno che in carriera ha vinto tutto? Chissà quanto sarà gasato a giocare in una squadra con tutti i fenomeni che abbiamo per puntare all'Europa League nel campionato italiano



Beh io spero che chiunque arrivi sia in stile rami, de jong ecc sudare fino al 95°.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Laudisa i procuratori di Torres oggi pomeriggio saranno a Londra per presentare l'offerta del Milan al Chelsea (a Torres e allo stesso club londinese) e dare una risposta a Galliani.*


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa i procuratori di Torres oggi pomeriggio saranno a Londra per presentare l'offerta del Milan al Chelsea (a Torres e allo stesso club londinese) e dare una risposta a Galliani.*


*
Di Marzio: per Torres al Milan serve la buonuscita del Chelsea. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

+


Roten1896 ha scritto:


> lascia perdere le motivazioni, dove andrà sarà motivato, ma è una scelta importante... per un 30enne trasferirsi al Milan oggi significa non giocare più una partita di champions manco per sbaglio e se l'esperienza va male probabilmente il suo futuro europeo sarebbe irrimediabilmente compromesso... ma la champions lui l'ha già vinta quindi sono convinto che alla fine accetterà di venire da noi nonostante tutto...



Beh ma non ha nessuna proposta, o viene da noi oppure va in panchina/ tribuna tutto l'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: per Torres al Milan serve la buonuscita del Chelsea. *



E ciao core allora figuriamoci se gli danno la buonuscita.


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2014)

Se Torres viene lo farà bene. È un giocatore perfetto per il gioco che vuole Inzaghi. El Shaarawy-Torres-Menez è un attacco veloce e tecnico. Meglio di Pazzini o Mitroglu. Il peggio è che credo che il mercato finisce qui, niente esterno o centrocampista.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E ciao core allora figuriamoci se gli danno la buonuscita.



Beh a loro conviene dai. Secondo me è fatta.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Se Torres viene lo farà bene.* È un giocatore perfetto per il gioco che vuole Inzaghi*. El Shaarawy-Torres-Menez è un attacco veloce e tecnico. Meglio di Pazzini o Mitroglu. Il peggio è che credo che il mercato finisce qui, niente esterno o centrocampista.



mah, non lo so mi sembra giochi molto da fermo ultimamente, un po' come Balotelli, ma spero di sbagliarmi...
di sicuro nessuno meglio di Pippo può migliorare i movimenti di un attaccante...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Se Torres viene lo farà bene. È un giocatore perfetto per il gioco che vuole Inzaghi. El Shaarawy-Torres-Menez è un attacco veloce e tecnico. Meglio di Pazzini o Mitroglu. Il peggio è che credo che il mercato finisce qui, niente esterno o centrocampista.



Magari finisse qui, invece faranno sicurametne in tempo a vendere qualcun'altro.

Criminali.



Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: per Torres al Milan serve la buonuscita del Chelsea. *


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa i procuratori di Torres oggi pomeriggio saranno a Londra per presentare l'offerta del Milan al Chelsea (a Torres e allo stesso club londinese) e dare una risposta a Galliani.*



30 anni, stipendio folle, valore di mercato pari a 0, come minimo 3 anni di contratto..la classica operazione di Galliani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh a loro conviene dai. Secondo me è fatta.



Bisogna vedere quanto chiede al Chelsea, per me non meno di 6/7 milioni ad essere ottimisti.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Se Torres viene lo farà bene. È un giocatore perfetto per il gioco che vuole Inzaghi. El Shaarawy-Torres-Menez è un attacco veloce e tecnico. Meglio di Pazzini o Mitroglu. Il peggio è che credo che il mercato finisce qui, niente esterno o centrocampista.



Non credo, tranquillo, venderemo ancora qualcuno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: per Torres al Milan serve la buonuscita del Chelsea. *



*Secondo Sky è stato trovato l'accordo tra il Milan e Torres per un biennale (non più prestito), l'agente è volato a Londra per trattare la buonuscita.*


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: per Torres al Milan serve la buonuscita del Chelsea. *



Chissà perché uno come Torres a 3-4 giorni dalla fine del mercato era ancora a spasso.. altro colpo alla Galliani, c'è qualcuno da vendere? perfetto in mezza giornata si svende, c'è qualche difficoltà nel pagarlo adeguatamente pure se viene a 0 ed è un rottame strafinito di 30 anni tipo Ronaldinho? pazienza cerchiamo di smollare il miglior centrale per raccattare qualcosa dopo la svendita di Balo, smolliamo pure Cristante che prende 0,2 mln l'anno per fare una plusvalenza ridicola e se poi non se ne fa nulla meglio i tifosi tireranno un sospiro di sollievo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky è stato trovato l'accordo tra il Milan e Torres per un biennale (non più prestito), l'agente è volato a Londra per trattare la buonuscita.*



durata del contratto perfetta. Se va bene gli rinnoviamo per altri due anni a cifre inferiori, altrimenti tante grazie e addio. Purtroppo dovremo dargli almeno 4-4,5M a stagione ma non potevamo sperare di meno.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

Se, come pare, si riapre la trattativa per Van Ginkel e danno anche una buonuscita a Torres ... il pre-accordo per El Shaarawy e De Sciglio è certo.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky è stato trovato l'accordo tra il Milan e Torres per un biennale (non più prestito), l'agente è volato a Londra per trattare la buonuscita.*



Per il Chelsea sarebbe una minusvalenza cosmica, anche se è l'unico sistema per avere la certezza che non gli torni indietro il prossimo anno


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> durata del contratto perfetta. Se va bene gli rinnoviamo per altri due anni a cifre inferiori, altrimenti tante grazie e addio. Purtroppo dovremo dargli almeno 4-4,5M a stagione ma non potevamo sperare di meno.



Si, anch'io penso così. Due anni è perfetto. Sicuramente saranno 4,5. Troppo alto, ma quando vedi che Mexès guadagna lo stesso...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel: Torres verrà solo a titolo definitivo. Da stabilire se contratto biennale o triennale. Anche il Chelsea sta facendo i suoi passi per la riuscita dell'operazione.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky è stato trovato l'accordo tra il Milan e Torres per un biennale (non più prestito), l'agente è volato a Londra per trattare la buonuscita.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Torres verrà solo a titolo definitivo. Da stabilire se contratto biennale o triennale. Anche il Chelsea sta facendo i suoi passi per la riuscita dell'operazione.*



Per me dipenderà dalla buona uscita del Chelsea, se gli daranno quello che vuole gli faranno un biennale altrimenti triennale.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Torres verrà solo a titolo definitivo. Da stabilire se contratto biennale o triennale. Anche il Chelsea sta facendo i suoi passi per la riuscita dell'operazione.*



si muovessero almeno


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Torres verrà solo a titolo definitivo. Da stabilire se contratto biennale o triennale. Anche il Chelsea sta facendo i suoi passi per la riuscita dell'operazione.*



Ok ma il cartellino? Hanno deciso di regararlo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Per il Chelsea sarebbe una minusvalenza cosmica, anche se è l'unico sistema per avere la certezza che non gli torni indietro il prossimo anno



Non fa minusvalenza se semplicemente concede un prestito biennale con concorso al pagamento dello stipendio.
Cosí facendo continua con l'ammortamento previsto fino alla scadenza naturale del contratto.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non fa minusvalenza se semplicemente concede un prestito biennale con concorso al pagamento dello stipendio.
> Cosí facendo continua con l'ammortamento previsto fino alla scadenza naturale del contratto.



Si parla di cessione definitiva, non hai letto?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Si parla di cessione definitiva, non hai letto?



Si ma potrebbero intendere che dato che ha due anni di contratto, concedere un prestito biennale equivale ad effettuare una cessione definitiva.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Torres verrà solo a titolo definitivo. Da stabilire se contratto biennale o triennale. Anche il Chelsea sta facendo i suoi passi per la riuscita dell'operazione.*



Ultimo anno da noi di Elsha e/o De Sciglio,quindi.
Possono tirare fuori tutte le buonuscite che vogliono,ma almeno 5 milioni dovremo darglieli.
Vabbè,sempre meglio di Biabiany.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si ma potrebbero intendere che dato che ha due anni di contratto, concedere un prestito biennale equivale ad effettuare una cessione definitiva.



Naturalmente "potrebbero intendere", ma io commento quello che leggo, non è che sto conducendo la trattativa...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il vertice tra Galliani e gli agenti di Torres che, sorridenti, hanno affermato:"Siamo positivi". *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Torres verrà solo a titolo definitivo. Da stabilire se contratto biennale o triennale. Anche il Chelsea sta facendo i suoi passi per la riuscita dell'operazione.*



L'anno prossimo: "Se va via Torres ne arriva una fortissimo", "Torres blocca il mercato"


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ultimo anno da noi di Elsha e/o De Sciglio,quindi.
> Possono tirare fuori tutte le buonuscite che vogliono,ma almeno 5 milioni dovremo darglieli.
> Vabbè,sempre meglio di Biabiany.



Mah dipende dai. Con Falcao lo sarebbe stato, ma Torres a queste condzioni non ha un impatto gravissimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2014)

raga c'è chi prende osvaldo, torres è nettamente meglio anche allo stato attuale..


----------



## Pessotto (28 Agosto 2014)

stan tirando avanti all'infinito sta trattativa, se tutto va bene ci prendiamo questo, ovviamente del centrocampista e dell'ala destra non c'è più mezza notizia.
Ah dimenticavo Milan Lazio la giochiamo con quel cadavere di Pazzini


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga c'è chi prende osvaldo, torres è nettamente meglio anche allo stato attuale..



Chi prende Osvaldo ha già Icardi, però. Noi abbiamo Pazzini...


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2014)

Già mi immagino quanto verrà osannato il presidente per il mostruoso sforzo economico perTorres......ho già i conati


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> stan tirando avanti all'infinito sta trattativa, se tutto va bene ci prendiamo questo, ovviamente del centrocampista e dell'ala destra non c'è più mezza notizia.
> Ah dimenticavo Milan Lazio la giochiamo con quel cadavere di Pazzini



menez prima punta..


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2014)

Praticamente:

Diego Lopez
Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio

Poli De Jong Muntari

Menez Torres Elsharawy

Beh.. che dire, qualche anno fa a Football Manager ci vincevi la CL.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Torres verrà solo a titolo definitivo. Da stabilire se contratto biennale o triennale. Anche il Chelsea sta facendo i suoi passi per la riuscita dell'operazione.*





folletto ha scritto:


> Già mi immagino quanto verrà osannato il presidente per il mostruoso sforzo economico perTorres......ho già i conati



Galliani si sta prendendo già ora i complimenti. Del tipo, ehh ma la classe di Torres non ce l'ha nessuno in Italia. Mamma mia, mercato mostruoso Torres e Van Ginkel!! Grandissimi innesti e tutti a 0!

Se ci sta ancora gente del genere, mi sembra anche normale che Galliani si permetta di stare a spasso tutta l'estate e svegliarsi 3 giorni prima del campionato per andare a prendere giocatori finiti.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: l'incontro tra gli agenti di Torres ed il Chelsea si terrà domani. *


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga c'è chi prende osvaldo, torres è nettamente meglio anche allo stato attuale..



Osvaldo è un cesso, ma Torres non vale più di lui. In Inghilterra non lo possono più vedere!


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Osvaldo è un cesso, ma Torres non vale più di lui. In Inghilterra non lo possono più vedere!



insomma, al chelsea ma al liverpoll non era malaccio, mentre osvaldo ha fallito al southampton


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah dipende dai. Con Falcao lo sarebbe stato, ma Torres a queste condzioni non ha un impatto gravissimo.



27 milioni lordi, noccioline 

Sempre che te lo diano gratis.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 27 milioni lordi, noccioline
> 
> Sempre che te lo diano gratis.



considerando che prima ci pagavamo constant kaka traorè e compagnia con quei soldi non è poi cosi tanto..


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'incontro tra gli agenti di Torres ed il Chelsea si terrà domani. *



Non penso giocherà contro la Lazio.

Comunque alcuni commenti dei tifosi del Chelsea:
"Dovremmo fare una statua di Galliani fuori dallo Stamford. Quell'uomo è una leggenda!"
"Si!! Sta succedendo!"
"Sono dei pazzi (i tifosi del Milan) se sono contenti dell'arrivo di Torres"
"Sisi certo, Torres vi farà vincere un sacco di titoli. Grazie di tutto Milan!"
"Scendo in strada a correre come un pazzo se succede"
"Cancelliamo il topic e facciamo finta che Torres non sia mai esistito"
"Ho lo champagne pronto"
"E' fatta. Non ci posso credere"

Praticamente sono TUTTI così. Altri non li metto perchè sono insulti, o gif di gente che festeggia. 
Gli unici un po' dubbiosi sono quelli hanno paura dell'infortunio di Costa.


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'incontro tra gli agenti di Torres ed il Chelsea si terrà domani. *



meglio lui di altri....magari si vuole riscattare e farà bene!!


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 27 milioni lordi, noccioline
> 
> Sempre che te lo diano gratis.



Balotelli più Nocerino, in poche parole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga c'è chi prende osvaldo, torres è nettamente meglio anche allo stato attuale..



io ti voglio bene perché riesci ad affezionarti ai giocatori più cessi ahahha ... non puoi scegliere Rami come idolo .. hahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ti voglio bene perché riesci ad affezionarti ai giocatori più cessi ahahha ... non puoi scegliere Rami come idolo .. hahaha



mi piace anche rami, ma sono affezionato a torres dai tempi dell'atletico, non posso disinnamorarmi, io sono fedele, non lo scarico nei momenti di difficoltà


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non penso giocherà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Comunque alcuni commenti dei tifosi del Chelsea:
> "Dovremmo fare una statua di Galliani fuori dallo Stamford. Quell'uomo è una leggenda!"
> ...



Incredibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok ma il cartellino? Hanno deciso di regararlo?



Si lo danno via "gratis".


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

*. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'incontro tra gli agenti di Torres ed il Chelsea si terrà domani. *



Domani  si cosi altro giorni di mercato andato, se salta tutto poi voglio vedere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non penso giocherà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Comunque alcuni commenti dei tifosi del Chelsea:
> "Dovremmo fare una statua di Galliani fuori dallo Stamford. Quell'uomo è una leggenda!"
> ...



Sembra di vedere i nostri commenti e le nostre esultanze quando ci siamo liberati di Robinho...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non penso giocherà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Comunque alcuni commenti dei tifosi del Chelsea:
> "Dovremmo fare una statua di Galliani fuori dallo Stamford. Quell'uomo è una leggenda!"
> ...



Beh, ma è normale, e hanno anche ragione, d'altronde nessun milanista voleva Torres, finché l'alternativa non è diventata Biabiany


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non penso giocherà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Comunque alcuni commenti dei tifosi del Chelsea:
> "Dovremmo fare una statua di Galliani fuori dallo Stamford. Quell'uomo è una leggenda!"
> ...



piemmami il link dove lo dicono che voglio farmi due rasate


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

*Laudisa: Il Milan aspetta il si del Chelsea per l'acquisto di Torres a titolo definitivo. Serve la buonuscita del Chelsea.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

ma di cosa vi stupite anche io son contento se arriva.. è come se ti dicessero.. guarda stai con belen .. ti faresti Rosy Bindi ? e te ovviamente insulti chi ti ha fatto la domanda ..

poi Belen ti lascia ..rimani da solo con la tua mano e ti dicono ... arriva la Carfagna o Rosy Bindi a quel punto ovviamente speri arrivi la Carfagna ...poi la carfagna non può più venire allora rimane Rosy Bindi che odi però ti dicono.. O rosy Bindi oppure un nero di 2 metri e non parlo di altezza... cosa fai ?? sei contento se arriva la Rosy .. perlomeno rientra nel gruppo donne...

uguale Torres.. perlomeno rientra nel gruppo Giocatori di calcio .. ( o ex ) ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

*Torres al Chelsea chiederebbe una buonuscita di 4 milioni.*


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *


----------



## colcuoresivince (28 Agosto 2014)

Se non venisse a svernare un attacco elsha torres menez non sarebbe da buttare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Agosto 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Se non venisse a svernare un attacco elsha torres menez non sarebbe da buttare



Si infatti tutto dipende dal giocatore e dalle sue motivazioni.Se ha voglia di impegnarsi,secondo me in questa serie A potrebbe dire la sua


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *



Brividi di terrore


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *



A quanto è quotato un "Siamo a posto così" di Galliani dopo questo acquistone?


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *



E dire che ci siamo appena sbarazzati di Robinho


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2014)

si candida per essere il cesso del millennio


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato un "Siamo a posto così" di Galliani dopo questo acquistone?



Secondo me va via ancora qualcuno


----------



## alexxx19 (28 Agosto 2014)

arriva el nino torres, evvai!!!!!!!


----------



## robs91 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Il Milan aspetta il si del Chelsea per l'acquisto di Torres a titolo definitivo. Serve la buonuscita del Chelsea.*



Leggo che Torres qui in Italia può fare bene perchè il livello è più basso rispetto all'Inghilterra.Peccato che dicevamo le stesse identiche cose per Kakà,Essien ecc e sappiamo come è andata a finire.
La realtà è che questo giocatore è da quattro anni che fa pena sia col Chelsea che con la Nazionale(quindi non è l'ambiente di Londra la causa dei suoi mali) e tutto lascia presagire che al Milan le cose non cambieranno.

Tra l'altro la cosa preoccupante è che non si parla più di prestito(soluzione leggermente più accettabile),ma addirittura di acquisto definitivo con annesso contratto pluriennale.Magari lo si prenderà a zero euro,ma come al solito l'ingaggio sarà elevato e peserà nei prossimi bilanci.
Mi chiedo a questo punto cosa serva liberarsi di vari pesi morti strapagati come Robinho,Kakà e si spera Mexes prossimamente, se poi si ricade nello stesso identico errore prendendo gente come Torres.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato un "Siamo a posto così" di Galliani dopo questo acquistone?



Non e' quotato,e' fin troppo scontato


----------



## nduccio (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Progetto GGGiuovani, d'altra parte è soprannominato ''Niño'' che anzi, vuol dire bambino, quindi con Mastour è la coppia di attaccanti più precoce del globo terracqueo, grazie bresidende


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Non e' quotato,e' fin troppo scontato



inoltre abbiamo comprato uno dei più forti attaccanti presenti in europa, l'attacco è fortissimo e oltre a torres el shaarawy e niang sono i nostri nuovi acquisti
inzaghi starà cominciando con le dichiarazioni di rito pro galliani per la conferenza stampa pre-lazio


----------



## walter 22 (28 Agosto 2014)

Se arriva sono curioso di vedere la stampa serva e lecchina con quali parole lo acclamerà.
Lo sapevo che arrivavo a rimpiangere quel ritardato di Balotelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Se arriva sono curioso di vedere la stampa serva e lecchina con quali parole lo acclamerà.



suma... pellegatti...


----------



## nduccio (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non penso giocherà contro la Lazio.
> 
> Comunque alcuni commenti dei tifosi del Chelsea:
> "Dovremmo fare una statua di Galliani fuori dallo Stamford. Quell'uomo è una leggenda!"
> ...




che fine tragica e ridicola, poveri noi, gli zimbelli d'europa


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2014)

Ma già mi immagino le dichiarazioni all'arrivo: "Javi Moreno y Jose Mari me hablaron muy bien de esto equipo, ganamos todo!!"
Abbiamo preso un campione che ha vinto tutto, arriva a 30 anni quindi come Ibra si può dire abbia preso l'eredità di Van Basten [cit. Suma]


----------



## nduccio (28 Agosto 2014)

madonna non voglio neanche immaginare i servi cosa diranno, pellegatti e suma su tutti

''colpaccio, miglior talento al mondo 10 anni fa, ancora una volta galliani super''


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


>



Grazie per risollevarmi il morale!!! ahhh scarlett!!!




Comunque siamo lo zimbello del mondo intero


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *



ragazzi per tenere le news e gli aggiornamenti puliti nei topic più caldi in questi giorni ho fatto un post dedicato ai "giorni del condor" in Bar Milan, mi auguro di avere fatto una cosa gradita....

comunque Torres ci sta!!


----------



## smallball (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Il Milan aspetta il si del Chelsea per l'acquisto di Torres a titolo definitivo. Serve la buonuscita del Chelsea.*


sperando finisca in fretta questa telenovela..


----------



## numero 3 (28 Agosto 2014)

Porche' porche' porche'....


----------



## aleslash (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *



Ma panchina cosa??? Titolare subito che se co presentiamo con quel trio di (non) attaccanti dove andiamo


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ma panchina cosa??? Titolare subito che se co presentiamo con quel trio di (non) attaccanti dove andiamo



Dicendo in panchina sono stati pure generosi, domani è già venerdi, se chiudessero domani arriverebbe nella notte e sabato farebbe visite mediche, praticamente non farebbe nessun allenamento con i compagni, credo al massimo verrebbe presentato a San Siro domenica e andrebbe in tribuna


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Chelsea ha preferito regalare il cartellino senza preoccuparsi di minusvalenze o altro...noi invece con robinho...


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha preferito regalare il cartellino senza preoccuparsi di minusvalenze o altro...noi invece con robinho...



Abramovich non ha certo problemi a buttare soldi, parliamo di uno che pagò 15 mln un allenatore per liberarlo e qualche mese dopo cacciarlo senza tanti patemi d'animo... si fa problemi a regalare un giocatore considerato pacco? Pur di liberarsene gli darà pure la buonauscita richiesta credo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> suma... pellegatti...



OffTopic.. mioddio non metterla mai più così senza avvertire .. mi è esploso il testosterone in faccia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> madonna non voglio neanche immaginare i servi cosa diranno, pellegatti e suma su tutti
> 
> ''colpaccio, miglior talento al mondo 10 anni fa, ancora una volta galliani super''



infatti , quelli so capaci di dire che torres fa parte del progetto cccciovani solo perchè lo chiamano el nino


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *



se riusciamo a portarlo già in panchina è un miracolo, io rimarrei stpupita che non gli fanno fare tipo in style Ibra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> se riusciamo a portarlo già in panchina è un miracolo, io rimarrei stpupita che non gli fanno fare tipo in style Ibra.



Ma va l'han capito anche loro che tira una brutta aria.. Galliani a San Siro rischia il linciaggio altro che presentazione di un ex giocatore .


----------



## aleslash (28 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dicendo in panchina sono stati pure generosi, domani è già venerdi, se chiudessero domani arriverebbe nella notte e sabato farebbe visite mediche, praticamente non farebbe nessun allenamento con i compagni, credo al massimo verrebbe presentato a San Siro domenica e andrebbe in tribuna


Lo so  è praticamente impossibile vederlo in campo domenica, però meglio lui senza allenamenti con noi che menez e Honda imho


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Torres al Chelsea chiederebbe una buonuscita di 4 milioni.*



Questo vuol dire che gli abbiamo fatto un bel biennale da 5M netti.
Ma è così scontato che il chelsea dica di sì?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Questo vuol dire che gli abbiamo fatto un bel biennale da 5M netti.
> Ma è così scontato che il chelsea dica di sì?



Io fossi in loro lo farei.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

mamma mia 5 milioni a questo ...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mamma mia 5 milioni a questo ...



Sono meritati come i 4 a Robinho e i 4 al meshato.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Questo vuol dire che gli abbiamo fatto un bel biennale da 5M netti.
> Ma è così scontato che il chelsea dica di sì?



Per me è un triennale a massimo 4 milioni.


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo che gli passi la depressione calcistica che lo affligge da anni (sempre che arrivi), ma non ci spero molto


----------



## nduccio (28 Agosto 2014)

questo non la puccia manco a letto


----------



## Jonnys (28 Agosto 2014)

L'affare secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è molto vicino. Prestito biennale (così il chelsea non registra minusvalenze a bilancio) con obbligo di riscatto da parte del Milan. È la stessa formula di Dodò all'Inter, però noi alla fine dei due anni lo riscatteremo (così dicono) a zero euro.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> che fine tragica e ridicola, poveri noi, gli zimbelli d'europa



beh il pacco vero (nel senso di soldi spesi per Torres) lo hanno preso loro, poi certo loro hanno casse infinite quindi se ne fregano...

il problema vero è che *se *il Chelsea concede la buonuscita a Torres, immaginatevi la fatica che dovremo fare noi i prossimi anni per mandarlo via a zero


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Questo vuol dire che gli abbiamo fatto un bel biennale da 5M netti.
> Ma è così scontato che il chelsea dica di sì?



5 milioni non credo, molto più probabile contratto triennale.


----------



## Serginho (28 Agosto 2014)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> L'affare secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è molto vicino. Prestito biennale (così il chelsea non registra minusvalenze a bilancio) con obbligo di riscatto da parte del Milan. È la stessa formula di Dodò all'Inter, però noi alla fine dei due anni lo riscatteremo (così dicono) a zero euro.



Il problema sarà mandarlo via poi al terzo anno. Immagino ci sarà la fila per un trentratrenne che prende 4-5 milioni all'anno ed è pure scarso


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il problema sarà mandarlo via poi al terzo anno. Immagino ci sarà la fila per un trentratrenne che prende 4-5 milioni all'anno ed è pure scarso



Magari da noi ri-esplode e lo vendiamo bene


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il problema sarà mandarlo via poi al terzo anno. Immagino ci sarà la fila per un trentratrenne che prende 4-5 milioni all'anno ed è pure scarso



Infatti pure io spero in 2 anni. Se anche quest'anno facesse schifo poi ne rimarrebbe solo un'altro.


----------



## Serginho (28 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Magari da noi ri-esplode e lo vendiamo bene



Se per "esplodere" intendi nel senso letterale del termine allora sì. Un mucchietto di cenere è sicuramente più appetibile di Torres giocatore


----------



## Jonnys (28 Agosto 2014)

Tranquillo! Questi giocatori con un nome famoso si accasano bene in Usa, Emirati Arabi ecc..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): la Roma ha individuato Torres come candidato ideale in caso vada in porto l'eventuale vendita di Destro.


----------



## Serginho (28 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): la Roma ha individuato Torres come candidato ideale in caso vada in porto l'eventuale vendita di Destro.



Perché sostituire Destro con Torres? Sabatini questa me la dovrebbe spiegare


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): la Roma ha individuato Torres come candidato ideale in caso vada in porto l'eventuale vendita di Destro.



La trovo una notizia ridicola. Oltre al fatto che sembra concluso, per cedere destro un paio di giorni ci vogliono, e non credo che la Roma dia a Torres quella cifra.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): la Roma ha individuato Torres come candidato ideale in caso vada in porto l'eventuale vendita di Destro.



Sabatini non è incompetente come Galliani, purtroppo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini non è incompetente come Galliani, purtroppo.


.


----------



## bargnani83 (28 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): la Roma ha individuato Torres come candidato ideale in caso vada in porto l'eventuale vendita di Destro.



imbeccato da galliani per far esaltare ancora di più l'acquisto di torres.


----------



## Ringhio25 (28 Agosto 2014)

La Roma non venderà Destro. Poi la trattativa sembra conclusa ormai...


----------



## Ringhio25 (28 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> imbeccato da galliani per far esaltare ancora di più l'acquisto di torres.



A poco senso criticare Galliani in questa sessione...anzi a fatto gli straordinari. Vedi i 30 milioni come sono spariti dalle sue mani..;-) e la proprietà che deve essere criticata. Sopratutto in questa sessione di mercato ripeto...


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> imbeccato da galliani per far esaltare ancora di più l'acquisto di torres.



credo anche io ... anche perchè finora torres alla roma nn si era mai sentita


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2014)

si sa quanto prederà di stipendio????


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *





Love ha scritto:


> si sa quanto prederà di stipendio????



No. Secondo me prenderà tipo 4,5 milioni più vari bonus fino a 5,5.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> No. Secondo me prenderà tipo 4,5 milioni più vari bonus fino a 5,5.



Dai, non è quello il problema alla fine. Prende il posto di Balotelli. Il problema è che è scarso.


----------



## Petrecte (28 Agosto 2014)

Ma come si fa a difendere ancora il geometra ???? Mahhh ......


----------



## Petrecte (28 Agosto 2014)

Ringhio25 ha scritto:


> A poco senso criticare Galliani in questa sessione...anzi a fatto gli straordinari. Vedi i 30 milioni come sono spariti dalle sue mani..;-) e la proprietà che deve essere criticata. Sopratutto in questa sessione di mercato ripeto...


ma come si fa a difendere ancora il geometra ???? Mahhh ......


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Torres è pronta la maglia numero 9. Nel caso in cui la trattativa si concludesse stasera o domani lo spagnolo potrebbe accomodarsi in panchina già contro la Lazio. *





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Torres al Chelsea chiederebbe una buonuscita di 4 milioni.*



.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): la Roma ha individuato Torres come candidato ideale in caso vada in porto l'eventuale vendita di Destro.



Se fosse vero allora è già della roma.


----------



## aleslash (28 Agosto 2014)

*Nicolò Schira: Torres a titolo definitivo, il giocatore avrà un triennale da 3,5 milioni a stagione*


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira: Torres a titolo definitivo, il giocatore avrà un triennale da 3,5 milioni a stagione*



*Sky: il Milan ha offerto a Torres un contratto di 3 anni a 3,5 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus.*


----------



## nduccio (28 Agosto 2014)

mi aspetto che alla presentazione scenda dall'aereo del Bresidende acclamato da tutti i sudditi


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero allora è già della roma.



Ma Destro chi lo prenderebbe?


----------



## robs91 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha offerto a Torres un contratto di 3 anni a 3,5 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus.*



su sportmediaset parlano di un incontro fra Sabatini e la procuratrice di Torres


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma Destro chi lo prenderebbe?



Pallotta ha detto poco fa che non lo vogliono vendere. Le voci erano sulle solite chelsea e arsenal. Fregnacce.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha offerto a Torres un contratto di 3 anni a 3,5 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus.*



meno di balotelli... se fosse vero sarebbe un bel colpo
però 3 anni sono tanti (ahimè)


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> meno di balotelli... se fosse vero sarebbe un bel colpo



Beh bel colpo no. Diciamo che abbiamo limitato i danni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha offerto a Torres un contratto di 3 anni a 3,5 milioni di euro a stagione più bonus.*



Pensavo peggio come stipendio ( non che sia poco anzi).


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Sabatini ha incontrato l'agente di Torres.*


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Agosto 2014)

3,5 mln a un 30enne strafinito, per tre anni. Eh ma i soldi per i giovani non ci sono. Certo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Sabatini ha incontrato l'agente di Torres.*



Se fosse vero sono ridicoli però sono come il prezzemolo si infilano ovunque, il giocatore è stato offerto tempo fa e hanno detto no ora solo perchè sembra vicino a noi si mettono in mezzo pff., hanno capito che è gratis e mo lo vogliono pure loro, ma non credo che arrivino ad offrire 3,5 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero sono ridicoli però sono come il prezzemolo si infilano ovunque, il giocatore è stato offerto tempo fa e hanno detto no ora solo perchè sembra vicino a noi si mettono in mezzo pff.



Secondo me Sabatini è un persona odiossa da quanto è scorbutica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Sabatini è un persona odiossa da quanto è scorbutica.


 Mamma mia sono ovunque poi è da vedere se è vero o meno, anche perchè se non vendono Destro non credo proprio.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Sabatini ha incontrato l'agente di Torres.*



Ma secondo me non è vero comunque. Cioè non avrebbe senso per loro, oltretutto per una riserva.



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 3,5 mln a un 30enne strafinito, per tre anni. Eh ma i soldi per i giovani non ci sono. Certo.



L'errore di prenderlo rimane, però sperare che arrivi a meno è da matti.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me non è vero comunque. Cioè non avrebbe senso per loro, oltretutto per una riserva.
> 
> 
> 
> L'errore di prenderlo rimane, però sperare che arrivi a meno è da matti.



Secondo me l'unica cosa da matti è prenderlo e sprecare 3,5 mln l'anno per lui. Piuttosto lanciavo uno della primavera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Sabatini ha incontrato l'agente di Torres.*



*Anche Sky conferma, se la Roma cedesse Destro potrebbe inserirsi su Torres.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me non è vero comunque. Cioè non avrebbe senso per loro, oltretutto per una riserva.
> 
> 
> 
> L'errore di prenderlo rimane, però sperare che arrivi a meno è da matti.



ho letto che pure sky dice cosi, ma prima devono cedere Destro, conta che dovrebbe chiudersi domani, non credo che in meno di 24 ore riescano a piazzarlo e inserirsi per Torres, poi dubito che vadano a prendere Torres poi non so.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Agosto 2014)

spero ce lo soffino, preferisco prendere un giovane sconosciuto di 18-20 pagandolo 5 mln di cartellino piuttosto che don't scorres


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, se la Roma cedesse Destro potrebbe inserirsi su Torres.*



_Fernando non tradisce_


----------



## Heaven (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Milan non esiste più.

Torres è ai livelli di Robinho se non peggio comunque, dire che siamo ridicoli è poco


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'unica cosa da matti è prenderlo e sprecare 3,5 mln l'anno per lui. Piuttosto lanciavo uno della primavera.



Non dirlo a me. per me è un insulto al buon senso tenere Mastour in panchina. Ma tanto non giocherebbe lo stesso, per cui cesso per cesso forse Torres è uno dei meno peggio.



Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> spero ce lo soffino, preferisco prendere un giovane sconosciuto di 18-20 pagandolo 5 mln di cartellino piuttosto che don't scorres



Vedi sopra.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Agosto 2014)

preferisco farmi tutta la stagione con pazzini piuttosto che comprare sto cesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> spero ce lo soffino, preferisco prendere un giovane sconosciuto di 18-20 pagandolo 5 mln di cartellino piuttosto che don't scorres



Si cosi oltre la figura di melma andiamo a prendere Biabiany.


----------



## Alex (28 Agosto 2014)

se l'alternativa è biabiany, mi sta bene torres se lo stipendio è da 3.5M


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> spero ce lo soffino, preferisco prendere un giovane sconosciuto di 18-20 pagandolo 5 mln di cartellino piuttosto che don't scorres



Non ci sono 5 milioni per un giovane sconosciuto.
Ci sono solo per l'ingaggio di Torres o, in alternativa, per il "bilancio".


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ci sono 5 milioni per un giovane sconosciuto.
> Ci sono solo per l'ingaggio di Torres o, in alternativa, per il "bilancio".



lo so, ma mi piace pensare che ci siano


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> lo so, ma mi piace pensare che ci siano



Non dirlo a me...
Ma ormai a questo punto è inutile stare li a pensare agli ingaggi pesanti ed agli acquisti futuri e/o alternativi;
questa sessione dimostra che per alcune cose i soldi vengono fuori, altre invece non vengono proprio prese in considerazione.


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2014)

siamo finiti...ormai galliani ci ha ammazzato...a questo punto speriamo torres faccia sfracelli..


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

Non è che la pista Biabiany è calda perchè Torres ce lo "soffia la Roma"? Lol.


----------



## nduccio (28 Agosto 2014)

grasse risate anche nei programmi inglesi, che figuracce andiamo facendo.....


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, se la Roma cedesse Destro potrebbe inserirsi su Torres.*



e a chi potrebbero venderlo Destro? noi?


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e a chi potrebbero venderlo Destro? noi?



Destro ha pretendendi, ma non certo a 20-25 che chiede la Roma, infatti non s'è ancora mosso


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

*Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2014)

Secondo Sky: Chelsea verso il no alla buonuscita. Si complica tutto


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky: Chelsea verso il no alla buonuscita. Si complica tutto



D'altronde lo liberano già a zero, va bene esser generosi ma insomma....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*



Ecco perchè da qualche ora si riparla di Biabany...


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*


galliani pur di prenderlo gli aumenta lo stipendio...


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*



Chiederanno un contributo a Rami probabilmente


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> galliani pur di prenderlo gli aumenta lo stipendio...



Diciamo che il giorno in cui ha promesso un grande attaccante s'è un pò legato le mani, perchè di fatto l'unico a parametro zero si chiama Torres. Poi è anche vero che ha pure la faccia tosta per spacciare Biabiany per tale eh.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*



Se vabbè. Ma riusciamo a prenderne uno?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> D'altronde lo liberano già a zero, va bene esser generosi ma insomma....



Mah comunque a loro converrebbe lo stesso. Tanto o così o lo pagano in tribuna, perchè non credo vada da altre parti (non credo alla Roma, almeno per ora).


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data. 

Sky*


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data.
> 
> Sky*



Va bene ma arrivati a Sabato che altro rimane ormai ?


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va bene ma arrivati a Sabato che altro rimane ormai ?



Che domande, Biabiany


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va bene ma arrivati a Sabato che altro rimane ormai ?



Dzemaili e Biabany. Il nulla cosmico.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data.
> 
> Sky*



.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che domande, Biabiany



E Suma che, come con Diego Lopez, cita Inzaghi nel suo editoriale:

Ottimo calciomercato, abbiamo mandato via Balotelli che minava la compattezza del gruppo, siamo riusciti a trattenere Saponara respingendo gli assalti del ricchissimo e potentissimo Empoli e sono arrivati Dzemaili che tira, corre, si inserisce e Biabiany. A proposito, cito Inzaghi:"Biabiany tanta roba".


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2014)

Potrebbe essere possibile che la Roma gli abbia fatto capire che è disposta a fare un'offerta reale nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data.
> 
> Sky*





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere possibile che la Roma gli abbia fatto capire che è disposta a fare un'offerta reale nei prossimi giorni.



Ma non credo. Vorranno anche loro Torres in prestito. Mica sono fessi??? E poi gli offriranno un ingaggio simile.


----------



## aleslash (28 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data.
> 
> Sky*


Ma dai su, manco torres


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data.
> 
> Sky*



Perchè sabato e non domani? Ah, ma tanto c'è tempo...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perchè sabato e non domani? Ah, ma tanto c'è tempo...



Ma tanto Domenica non giocherebbe comunque, a questo punto...


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data.
> 
> Sky*





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*



Sembra ragionevole. Se gli offriamo un biennale da 3,5 milioni annui, lui guadagna 7 milioni, 9 in meno di quanto guadagna al Chelsea. E i blues dovrebbero dargli 9 milioni come buonuscita? lol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma tanto Domenica non giocherebbe comunque, a questo punto...



Spostando sempre più in là l'acquisto di Torres si parano il sedere per chiudere il mercato solo con lui.
Certo che se gli altri grandi acquisti devono essere Biabiany e compagnia, meglio che non ci sia nient'altro.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*




manco questo riusciamo a prendere...


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Frenata per Torres, il Chelsea, dopo aver regalato il cartellino, non vorrebbe concedere la buonuscita. Fonte: Di Marzio a Speciale Calciomercato.*



Questo era abbastanza prevedibile. O il milan alza lo stipendio oppure torres rimane lì dove sta. Oppure un bel contratto di 5 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2014)

Provo a indovinare ... Torres e taarabt all ultimo secondo + un ragazzino . Spendiamo 0€


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ieri su sky parlavano di Torres come un giocatore che non ha digerito il passaggio al Chelsea schiacciato da un valutazione (60 milioni anni fa) eccessiva e da un ambiente con cui non si é mai integrato.
> Prenderlo in prestito annuale non mi sembra la formula per coinvolgerlo a pieno nel progetto Milan e provare a recuperarlo. Se credi che Torres sia la soluzione garantiscigli (trovi Galliani la formula: *prestito biennale con opzione per il terzo anno al giocatore.*..) un periodo di permanenza congruo.
> Il Nino é uno che va coccolato,mfatto sentire e a casa, non di passaggio.
> 
> La veritá é che Galliani vuole mettere solo untappo alla necessaria cessione di Balotellimper motivi di bilancio spendendo il meno possibile.



Ieri Di Marzio:"La formula con il Chelsea sarebbe questa: prestito biennale gratuito per non generare minusvalenza in un'operazione che costò circa 60 milioni E il terzo anno già pronto nel cassetto per Torres, quando il suo acquisto diventerebbe poi anche formalmente definitivo. "

Come avevo detto io due giorni fa. Avevo anche detto che la formula di prestito biennale invece di cessione era necessaria per evitare la minusvalenza del Chelsea e per questo non si poteva fare subito un triennale ma un biennale con opzione....Tutte ste trattative..... ve la trovo io la formula basta chiedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha fissato il termine ultimo per Torres e Van Ginkel Sabato alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori. Non si andrà oltre quella data.
> 
> Sky*



Chissà che caso sbuca la Roma e arrivano le frenate, magari Sabatini ha proposto lo scambio Torres-Destro con conguaglio ecco perchè non vogliono dargli la buonuscita.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Chissà che caso sbuca la Roma e arrivano le frenate, magari Sabatini ha proposto lo scambio Torres-Destro con conguaglio ecco perchè non vogliono dargli la buonuscita.



Se è così si chiude anche quest'altro teatrino inutile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Laudisa e' iniziato da poco il summit tra gli agenti di Torres e il Chelsea per definire la buonuscita.*


----------



## S T B (29 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa e' iniziato da poco il summit tra gli agenti di Torres e il Chelsea per definire la buonuscita.*



secondo me oggi verrà annunciato...


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> secondo me oggi verrà annunciato...



verrà annunciato che non viene..  e diranno.." ci abbiamo provato offrendo qualche spiccio e un abbonamento allo stadio, ma hanno rifiutato la nostra offerta"


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa e' iniziato da poco il summit tra gli agenti di Torres e il Chelsea per definire la buonuscita.*



Alla fine si metteranno d'accordo sulla buonuscita in cambio di un'opzione per De Sciglio e/o El Shaarawy.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa e' iniziato da poco il summit tra gli agenti di Torres e il Chelsea per definire la buonuscita.*



La teranno ancora alle lunghe fino a Lunedi.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La teranno ancora alle lunghe fino a Lunedi.



Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum per domani. 
Secondo me possono chiudere già entro oggi. Il Chelsea darà la buonuscita perchè comunque spende meno così piuttosto che tenendo Torres fino alla scadenza del contratto e perdendolo poi a zero.

Spero che Milan Channel non passi musichette. Decisamente non è il caso di farle.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum per domani.
> Secondo me possono chiudere già entro oggi. Il Chelsea darà la buonuscita perchè comunque spende meno così piuttosto che tenendo Torres fino alla scadenza del contratto e perdendolo poi a zero.
> 
> Spero che Milan Channel non passi musichette. Decisamente non è il caso di farle.



Arriva oggi perchè deve annunciarlo Silvio a Milanello


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa e' iniziato da poco il summit tra gli agenti di Torres e il Chelsea per definire la buonuscita.*



*Secondo Di Marzio invece l'incontro ci sarà verso le 14, il si del giocatore è arrivato manca solo la buonuscita.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio invece l'incontro ci sarà verso le 14, il si del giocatore è arrivato manca solo la buonuscita.*



e niente hai detto, 4-5 milioni sono..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio invece l'incontro ci sarà verso le 14, il si del giocatore è arrivato manca solo la buonuscita.*



Leggevo in giro l'opinione di qualcuno che diceva che Torres per rendere ha bisogno di sentirsi amato e al centro di un progetto. Qui fra progetti inesistenti e tifosi inferociti, non lo vedo proprio bene....


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum per domani.



Questa è una cosa che mi fa sbellicare ... 
Siamo con l'acqua alla gola, stiamo pregando il Chelsea di dare qualche milione al giocatore pur di poterlo prendere noi...
e ci permettiamo anche di dare ultimatum?
E' una cosa ridicola.
Se il Chelsea rispondesse domenica in maniera positiva che si fa, non lo prendiamo più?
Che pena.


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa che mi fa sbellicare ...
> Siamo con l'acqua alla gola, stiamo pregando il Chelsea di dare qualche milione al giocatore pur di poterlo prendere noi...
> e ci permettiamo anche di dare ultimatum?
> E' una cosa ridicola.
> ...


 Effettivamente penare per farsi regalare i giocatori è qualcosa di scandaloso (soprattutto dopo che si sono incassati fior di milioni dalle cessioni, senza contare i risparmi sugli ingaggi).

Ma il mantra "esce uno entra un altro" che fine ha fatto? 
Sono usciti sia Binho che Balotelli e mi sembra che l'esterno sia stato dimenticato...


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Effettivamente penare per farsi regalare i giocatori è qualcosa di scandaloso (soprattutto dopo che si sono incassati fior di milioni dalle cessioni, senza contare i risparmi sugli ingaggi).
> 
> Ma il mantra "esce uno entra un altro" che fine ha fatto?
> Sono usciti sia Binho che Balotelli e mi sembra che l'esterno sia stato dimenticato...



anche kaka constant didac vila e taarabt


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Alla fine si metteranno d'accordo sulla buonuscita in cambio di un'opzione per De Sciglio e/o El Shaarawy.



Scusa ma a cosa serve un'opzione? Nel 1990 avevano un senso ma adesso? É l'equivalente di "avere buoni rapporti". Nel senso che tra due offerte equivalenti per la societá ed il giocatore lo cedo alla squadra con cui ho migliori rapporti. 
Ma altri significati pratici?

Se il Bayern offre 20 e il Chelsea 20 ma il giocatore vuole andare al Bayern va al Bayern punto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche kaka constant didac vila e taarabt



Emanuelson, "Matri" e Petagna.


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma a cosa serve un'opzione? Nel 1990 avevano un senso ma adesso? É l'equivalente di "avere buoni rapporti". Nel senso che tra due offerte equivalenti per la societá ed il giocatore lo cedo alla squadra con cui ho migliori rapporti.
> Ma altri significati pratici?
> 
> Se il Bayern offre 20 e il Chelsea 20 ma il giocatore vuole andare al Bayern va al Bayern punto.



Infatti. Questa cosa delle opzioni è una grandissima cavolata, mi sembrano più parole vuote per riempire le righe dei giornali


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Infatti. Questa cosa delle opzioni è una grandissima cavolata, mi sembrano più parole vuote per riempire le righe dei giornali



Magari si intende come prezzo bloccato, che so 15 mln al prossimo anno, anche se poi varrà di più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

*Mourinho in conferenza stampa su Torres " Non ho parlato con il giocatore, in questa stagione abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti, lui è uno di questi e mi piace, se però il giocatore vuole andare via è perchè vuole provare un campionato diverso".*


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio invece l'incontro ci sarà verso le 14, il si del giocatore è arrivato manca solo la buonuscita.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mourinho in conferenza stampa su Torres " Non ho parlato con il giocatore, in questa stagione abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti, lui è uno di questi e mi piace".*



Uffa che palle. Voglio sperare che siano parole di circostanza.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mourinho in conferenza stampa su Torres " Non ho parlato con il giocatore, in questa stagione abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti, lui è uno di questi e mi piace".*



Anche Essien era importante. Mou la sa lunga....


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mourinho in conferenza stampa su Torres " Non ho parlato con il giocatore, in questa stagione abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti, lui è uno di questi e mi piace, se però il giocatore vuole andare via è perchè vuole provare un campionato diverso".*



Se va via loro però chi vanno a prendere? Falcao? Destro?.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Uffa che palle. Voglio sperare che siano parole di circostanza.



Ho aggiunto un pezzo che cambia il "discorso"


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mourinho in conferenza stampa su Torres " Non ho parlato con il giocatore, in questa stagione abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti, lui è uno di questi e mi piace, se però il giocatore vuole andare via è perchè vuole provare un campionato diverso".*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto un pezzo che cambia il "discorso"



Ah bene cambia tutto.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio invece l'incontro ci sarà verso le 14, il si del giocatore è arrivato manca solo la buonuscita.*


Altro cancro in arrivo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mourinho in conferenza stampa su Torres " Non ho parlato con il giocatore, in questa stagione abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti, lui è uno di questi e mi piace, se però il giocatore vuole andare via è perchè vuole provare un campionato diverso".*


*Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro fra gli agenti di Torers e il Chelsea, il giocatore sembra più convinto vuole i rossoneri, il Chelsea continua però a negare la buonuscita un dettaglio non da poco. La scorsa stagione il giocatore poteva essere venduto a un club inglese a titolo definitivo.*


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Altro cancro in arrivo.



Sempre meglio di un colpo di Beretta.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio di un colpo di Beretta.


Per carità.

Ma a prescindere da quanti gol farà quest'anno, è un suicidio economico.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per carità.
> 
> Ma a prescindere da quanti gol farà quest'anno, è un suicidio economico.



Ma tanto i soldi vengono buttati, oppure fanno una finaccia. Cioè meglio Torres che zero. Opinione mia.

E sono il primo a dire che è un bidonazzo.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro fra gli agenti di Torers e il Chelsea, il giocatore sembra più convinto vuole i rossoneri, il Chelsea continua però a negare la buonuscita un dettaglio non da poco. La scorsa stagione il giocatore poteva essere venduto a un club inglese a titolo definitivo.*





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per carità.
> 
> Ma a prescindere da quanti gol farà quest'anno, è un suicidio economico.


Grazie presidente


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma tanto i soldi vengono buttati, oppure fanno una finaccia. Cioè meglio Torres che zero. Opinione mia.
> 
> E sono il primo a dire che è un bidonazzo.


Il suo è il tipico contratto per colpa del quale l'anno dopo dobbiamo cedere un pezzo buono... per me meglio che quei soldi finiscano da altre parti, perché quell'ingaggio va pagato per tre anni, non solo per questo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il suo è il tipico contratto per colpa del quale l'anno dopo dobbiamo cedere un pezzo buono... p*er me meglio che quei soldi finiscano da altre parti*, perché quell'ingaggio va pagato per tre anni, non solo per questo



Quali? a bilancio?
Non vedete che non c'è la volontà di acquistare giocatori di prospettiva??


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Quali? a bilancio?
> Non vedete che non c'è la volontà di acquistare giocatori di prospettiva??


No, a Fininvest


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa che mi fa sbellicare ...
> Siamo con l'acqua alla gola, stiamo pregando il Chelsea di dare qualche milione al giocatore pur di poterlo prendere noi...
> e ci permettiamo anche di dare ultimatum?
> E' una cosa ridicola.
> ...


Ci servirà pure il tempo per ingaggiare l'ultimo cesso a disposizione, Mitroglu?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> No, a Fininvest



Sei azionista?
E' conflitto di interessi.


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il suo è il tipico contratto per colpa del quale l'anno dopo dobbiamo cedere un pezzo buono... per me meglio che quei soldi finiscano da altre parti, perché quell'ingaggio va pagato per tre anni, non solo per questo



Chiaro. L'anno prossimo si accorgeranno che il contratto è eccessivo e che per starci dentro devono vendere. Non Torres perché sarà impiazzabile e sconveniente a bilancio, quindi uno dei due ragazzini.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

I ragazzini da mo' che sono venduti...


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Chiaro. L'anno prossimo si accorgeranno che il contratto è eccessivo e che per starci dentro devono vendere. Non Torres perché sarà impiazzabile e sconveniente a bilancio, quindi uno dei due ragazzini.



il bello, si fa per dire, che ci siamo passati molte volte su questa problematica, e non contenti, ribadiamo sempre lo stesso errore: paghiamo troppo i giocatori, occorre un freno, e una migliore capacita di scelta e ovviamente il prossimo anno nessuno vorra' torres..


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Emanuelson, "Matri" e Petagna.



esatto e praticamente siamo fermi ad alex rami menez e armero


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> il bello, si fa per dire, che ci siamo passati molte volte su questa problematica, e non contenti, ribadiamo sempre lo stesso errore: paghiamo troppo i giocatori, occorre un freno, e una migliore capacita di scelta e ovviamente il prossimo anno nessuno vorra' torres..



Per me 3,5 per Torres è il minimo, di meno è impensabile. Che poi andrebbe preso altro è un altro discorso.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

*Il Chelsea non molla e non concede la buonuscita a Torres. I colloqui continuano. 

Corriere della Sera*


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

Premesso che Torres secondo me potrebbe anche non essere la peggiore delle cose che possano capitarci, poiché in fondo è si un trentenne, ma è anche un professionista serio e se ritrovasse gli stimoli e la forma potrebbe dare il suo contributo, in termini di gol e di gioco di squadra (qualcosa che nell'ultimo anno e mezzo era mancato, poiché Mario giocava poco per gli altri), la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che forse sotto sotto ci sia il pacco pronto. Cioè, il Chelsea lo lascerebbe andare per risparmiare una percentuale tutto sommato minima del proprio monte ingaggi senza ricavarci un euro? Stiamo a vedere, ma se non dovesse arrivare lui e arrivasse invece un giocatore del "calibro" di Mitroglou, allora si mi preoccuperei! Prendere Torres non è la mossa di mercato che mi sarei aspettato quest'estate, ma a questo punto mi sembra l'opzione migliore tra quelle ventilate.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2014)

*Il Milan dovrebbe acquisire Fernando Torres in prestito per due stagioni per motivi fiscali . Nel 2016, una volta che andrà in scadenza col Chelsea, il giocatore firmerà per un altro anno con il Milan. *


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il Milan dovrebbe acquisire Fernando Torres in prestito per due stagioni *per motivi fiscali*. Nel 2016, una volta che andrà in scadenza col Chelsea, il giocatore firmerà per un altro anno con il Milan.



Se la formula è questa *per motivi fiscali*, vuol dire che siamo proprio alla canna del gas...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Se la formula è questa *per motivi fiscali*, vuol dire che siamo proprio alla canna del gas...



Penso si riferiscano al fatto che, acquistandolo a titolo definitivo da subito, il Chelsea registrerebbe una minusvalenza monstre nel bilancio.
Prendendolo in prestito per due anni e facendogli un contratto solo il terzo anno invece conviene al Chelsea che ammortizza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il Milan dovrebbe acquisire Fernando Torres in prestito per due stagioni per motivi fiscali . Nel 2016, una volta che andrà in scadenza col Chelsea, il giocatore firmerà per un altro anno con il Milan. *



In questo modo però il Chelsea dovrebbe pagargli i restanti 16 e passa milioni per gli ultimi due anni di contratto....
A loro converrebbe decisamente accodarsi in qualche modo su una buonuscita.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Chelsea non molla e non concede la buonuscita a Torres. I colloqui continuano.
> 
> Corriere della Sera*



Quanto fa rabbrividire il fatto che Balotelli fosse già venduto e questi non avevano nemmeno in mente chi andare a prendere visto che lo spagnolo poteva trasferirsi da qualche parte già prima, chi sarebbe rimasto? assurdo... e si sente parlare di 18 enni brasiliani, quanto cavolo è caduto in basso il Milan, società decaduta, irrisa, priva ormai di qualsiasi forma di rispetto e di feeling interno, 0 voglia di vincere 0 voglia di tirarsi su e superati ormai da diverse squadre nel giro di pochissimi anni dallo scudetto, eh ma finché c'è Torres dorato all'annuncio sul sito è tutto ok.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il Milan dovrebbe acquisire Fernando Torres in prestito per due stagioni per motivi fiscali . *Nel 2016, una volta che andrà in scadenza col Chelsea, il giocatore firmerà per un altro anno con il Milan. *



Fidati Nando, noi manteniamo sempre la parola


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Penso si riferiscano al fatto che, acquistandolo a titolo definitivo da subito, il Chelsea registrerebbe una minusvalenza monstre nel bilancio.
> Prendendolo in prestito per due anni e facendogli un contratto solo il terzo anno invece conviene al Chelsea che ammortizza.



Ah ok, questo riaccende la mia speranza sul fatto che qualche cosa di buono ancora si possa fare sul mercato, magari rompendo il porcellino-salvadanaio e mettendo insieme gli spiccioli!


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il Milan dovrebbe acquisire Fernando Torres in prestito per due stagioni per motivi fiscali . Nel 2016, una volta che andrà in scadenza col Chelsea, il giocatore firmerà per un altro anno con il Milan. *



Cosa cambierebbe? 
Torres vuole giustamente i suoi soldi. Qualcuno deve sborsarli o il milan o il chelsea. Prestito o meno. Questo era chiaro dall'inizio. 
Il milan non può e il chelsea non vuole.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

Sembra che il Chelsea non abbia intenzione di cedere, vedrete che il geometra ci salverà ancora una volta, proponendo un quinquennale a 2.5 milioni


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fidati Nando, noi manteniamo sempre la parola


Rinnoverà al 98,9%


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

*Sky: finito da poco il vertice, il Chelsea ha ribadito che non intende dare la buonuscita al giocatore, il giocatore ha tempo fino a domani mattina per accettare la proposta del milan, intanto attenzione alla Roma che in caso di cessione di Destro potrebbe inserirsi.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: finito da poco il vertice, il Chelsea ha ribadito che non intende dare la buonuscita al giocatore, il giocatore ha tempo fino a domani mattina per accettare la proposta del milan, intanto attenzione alla Roma che in caso di cessione di Destro potrebbe inserirsi.*



Si va avanti fino al 2 settembre,ho già capito


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: finito da poco il vertice, il Chelsea ha ribadito che non intende dare la buonuscita al giocatore, il giocatore ha tempo fino a domani mattina per accettare la proposta del milan, intanto attenzione alla Roma che in caso di cessione di Destro potrebbe inserirsi.*



Ci scommetto tutto quello che volete che dietro c'è sempre i prezzemolini della Roma e andra da loro, chissà che caso da ieri quando sembra che la Roma ha fatto un sondaggio il Chelsea non vuole più dare la buonuscita, gli faranno un pò di sconto per Destro e in cambio gli danno Torres sicuro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

Al Chelsea conviene darlo alla Roma dai. Noi rimaniamo fuori da tutto secondo me.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: finito da poco il vertice, il Chelsea ha ribadito che non intende dare la buonuscita al giocatore, il giocatore ha tempo fino a domani mattina per accettare la proposta del milan, intanto attenzione alla Roma che in caso di cessione di Destro potrebbe inserirsi.*





Per me sarebbe un acquisto accettabile.
Il Milan di questi tempi ha poca attendibilità, ma se lo vuole anche la Roma è perchè lo considerano recuperabile (la stessa Roma che ha recuperato Maicon e che quest'anno ha preso due bolliti come Ashley Cole e Keita).


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: finito da poco il vertice, il Chelsea ha ribadito che non intende dare la buonuscita al giocatore, il giocatore ha tempo fino a domani mattina per accettare la proposta del milan, intanto attenzione alla Roma che in caso di cessione di Destro potrebbe inserirsi.*



.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

Neanche se stessimo per prendere Falcao, giorni su giorni buttati via in questa trattativa per prendere un "attaccante che non segna" e intano le ore passano e la chiusura del mercato si fa più vicina.


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Chelsea non molla e non concede la buonuscita a Torres. I colloqui continuano.
> 
> Corriere della Sera*



comprensibilissima la posizione dle chelsea: spese 60 milioni anni fa per prenderlo, e adesso , oltre a regalare il cartellino, dovrebbe pure pagare parte dello stipendio? Comunque è vergognoso Torres, questi giocatori pensano solo ai soldi e basta.Fanno schifo a spruzzo, ma guai a toccargli il contratto.


----------



## 4-3-3 (29 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*


In poche parole, è fatta.


----------



## aleslash (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*


Bene


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*



Se può già fare le visite mediche vuol dire che è fatta.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: finito da poco il vertice, il Chelsea ha ribadito che non intende dare la buonuscita al giocatore, il giocatore ha tempo fino a domani mattina per accettare la proposta del milan, intanto attenzione alla Roma che in caso di cessione di Destro potrebbe inserirsi.*





4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*



Chi avrà ragione ?


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ci scommetto tutto quello che volete che dietro c'è sempre i prezzemolini della Roma e andra da loro, chissà che caso da ieri quando sembra che la Roma ha fatto un sondaggio il Chelsea non vuole più dare la buonuscita, gli faranno un pò di sconto per Destro e in cambio gli danno Torres sicuro.



Molto plausibile.
A quel punto conta solo la volontà del giocatore, che in tempi passati aveva espresso ammirazione per il Milan e che di fatto è l'unico club che lo sta veramente corteggiando.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se può già fare le visite mediche vuol dire che è fatta.



Anche per Ibra avevano fissato le visite mediche nell'estate 2006. Non vuol dire molto.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

Su Sky hanno detto che la buonuscita è esclusa al 100% ma c'è comunque ottimismo per la conclusione della trattativa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me non arriva.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non arriva.



Anche io non sono molto ottimista. Però così Galliani perde proprio la faccia.


----------



## nduccio (29 Agosto 2014)

va alla roma e faremo un altra figura di melma stile tevez bis


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il Milan dovrebbe acquisire Fernando Torres in prestito per due stagioni per motivi fiscali . *



prestito biennale significa che anche se fa 0 goal in nessun modo possiamo cederlo fino al 2016


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Su Sky hanno detto che la buonuscita è esclusa al 100% ma c'è comunque ottimismo per la conclusione della trattativa.



Ogni volta che c'è ottimismo in realtà va a finire male


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*


Che strazio ragazzi, è diventata un'Odissea comprare anche uno dei peggiori bidoni in circolazione...


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> prestito biennale significa che anche se fa 0 goal in nessun modo possiamo cederlo fino al 2016



I motivi fiscali da quel che so valgono più per il Chelsea che per il Milan, perchè col prestito biennale evitano di fare minusvalenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Su Sky hanno detto che la buonuscita è esclusa al 100% ma c'è comunque ottimismo per la conclusione della trattativa.



Filtra il cauto insomma.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che strazio ragazzi, è diventata un'Odissea comprare anche uno dei peggiori bidoni in circolazione...



Mah. Quanto è bidone non lo so.
Ronaldinho era arrivato in condizioni decisamente peggiori (e la società l'aveva pagato 15 milioni). 
Kaka era nelle stesse condizioni di Torres e durante la gestione Allegri (quando non era costretto a correre e fare il pressing asfissiante che voleva Seedorf) se l'era cavata abbastanza bene.
La media goal di Torres degli ultimi due anni, considerando non le presenze ma il minutaggio, è simile a quella di Balotelli nello stesso periodo di tempo. Balotelli vince di poco ma dalla sua parte ha anche i rigori e le punizioni.
Globalmente come operazione ci può stare e alla proprietà va bene perchè se va male la colpa è di Galliani e non di chi ha chiuso i rubinetti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*



Svegliamoci e prendiamolo tanto o lui o niente, prendiamo pure taarabt e non biabiany please.


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*



abbiamo come al solito le idee chiare: o arriva la prima punta o l'esterno d'attacco..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*


Domanda: a questo punto non sarebbe meglio lasciar perdere sto pacco e giocare con Menez falso nueve e Honda esterno destro?


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa è ancora aperta, la situazione si può sbloccare da un momento all'altro. Tra Milan e Chelsea è tutto definito. Si sta lavorando con l'entourage di Torres sui bonus e sulle mensilità da pagare, si sta trattando su un contratto biennale. E' tutto aperto, il Chelsea ha già autorizzato il Milan a realizzare le visite mediche, potrebbe arrivare a Milano in tarda serata.*



daje almeno lui!!


----------



## lorenz1311 (29 Agosto 2014)

Come si fa a non confermare Taarabt? costa come 1 anno 1/2 dello stipendio di bambola Torres..
Quest'ultimo, dal Chelsea in poi, ha la media gol più bassa del franco-marocchino...
Indecente...!!!


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda: a questo punto non sarebbe meglio lasciar perdere sto pacco e giocare con Menez falso nueve e Honda esterno destro?


Sembra che Menez non gradisca tanto quel ruolo tende sempre ad andare sugli esterni.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda: a questo punto non sarebbe meglio lasciar perdere sto pacco e giocare con Menez falso nueve e Honda esterno destro?



Ma con un centrocampo come il nostro, in cui il più più tecnico è Montolivo e sono tutti mediamente lenti, come si fa a giocare con il falso nueve?? Credo centrocampo ed attacco sarebbero troppo scollegati...

ps:* Di Marzio: Torres in dirittura d'arrivo, potrebbe arrivare a Milano anche stanotte.*


----------



## 4-3-3 (29 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio l'operazione è in dirittura d'arrivo. E' tutto pronto, potrebbe arrivare addirittura in nottata...*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Sembra che Menez non gradisca tanto quel ruolo tende sempre ad andare sugli esterni.


E mentre lui va sull'esterno El Sharaawy si butta in mezzo. Calcio totale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma con un centrocampo come il nostro, in cui il più più tecnico è Montolivo e sono tutti mediamente lenti, come si fa a giocare con il falso nueve?? Credo centrocampo ed attacco sarebbero troppo scollegati...


Torres oltre a rappresentare un'incognita da un punto di vista tecnico, è un giocatore che va comunque rifornito, il problema centrocampo sussiste. Almeno non si buttano soldi inutili e si risparmia un ingaggio pesante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio l'operazione è in dirittura d'arrivo. E' tutto pronto, potrebbe arrivare addirittura in nottata...*



Basta che arrivi, ci manca solo chec i facciamo pure fregare sto qui dalla Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio l'operazione è in dirittura d'arrivo. E' tutto pronto, potrebbe arrivare addirittura in nottata...*




Ahhh che depressione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio l'operazione è in dirittura d'arrivo. E' tutto pronto, potrebbe arrivare addirittura in nottata...*



*Domani sono previste le visite mediche di Torres.*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Torres oltre a rappresentare un'incognita da un punto di vista tecnico, è un giocatore che va comunque rifornito, il problema centrocampo sussiste. Almeno non si buttano soldi inutili e si risparmia un ingaggio pesante.



Ah si, il problema centrocampo è gravissimo in qualunque modo la si metta.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah. Quanto è bidone non lo so.
> Ronaldinho era arrivato in condizioni decisamente peggiori (e la società l'aveva pagato 15 milioni).
> Kaka era nelle stesse condizioni di Torres e durante la gestione Allegri (quando non era costretto a correre e fare il pressing asfissiante che voleva Seedorf) se l'era cavata abbastanza bene.
> La media goal di Torres degli ultimi due anni, considerando non le presenze ma il minutaggio, è simile a quella di Balotelli nello stesso periodo di tempo. Balotelli vince di poco ma dalla sua parte ha anche i rigori e le punizioni.
> Globalmente come operazione ci può stare e alla proprietà va bene perchè se va male la colpa è di Galliani e non di chi ha chiuso i rubinetti.



Sono il primo a sperare che Torres possa fare bene nella pochezza del nostro campionato; inoltre, un grande nome è sempre suggestivo.

Sta di fatto che, numeri a parte, è diventato a tutti gli effetti un ex-giocatore. A Londra, dire che i tifosi stanno festeggiando è un eufemismo. E' odiato a livelli massimi, in confronto la telenovela nostra con Robinho è una sciocchezza.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Basta che arrivi, ci manca solo chec i facciamo pure fregare sto qui dalla Roma.



Vabbè, non facciamo drammi, se salta Torres possiamo ancora giocarci l'asso nella manica e prendere un *grande* (e grosso) svincolato di lusso...


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E mentre lui va sull'esterno El Sharaawy si butta in mezzo. Calcio totale


Possiamo provare il 5-5-5 di oronzo canà


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

*Resoconto:

Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina.*



Aspetto positivo: la farsa è finita e dovremmo passare gli ultimi giorni di mercato in tranquillità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E mentre lui va sull'esterno El Sharaawy si butta in mezzo. Calcio totale



scettico, non lo sai ?

*
questo è il Milan di Inzaghi (cit)*



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aspetto positivo: la farsa è finita e dovremmo passare gli ultimi giorni di mercato in tranquillità.


Povero illuso



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina.*


.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Possiamo provare il 5-5-5 di oronzo canà


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina.*



la buonuscita ce la mette Silvio stavolta?

hahahaaaa....


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina.*



La mia felicità è incontenibile. Parte dei tifosi si sta facendo abbonire da un cesso cosmico


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*


aggiornato.


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*



Pronostico 18 gol.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*







Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *
> questo è il Milan di Inzaghi (cit)*
> 
> 
> ...




Senza offesa per Balotelli. 

Vanessa Incontrada


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*



Pronostico 18 gol.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pronostico 1*,*8 gol.



Avevi dimenticato la virgola 




MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*



.


----------



## medjai (29 Agosto 2014)

Buono, preferisco Torres a nulla... credo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*



Adesso va incoraggiato come tutti... sperando che torni ad essere anche solo la metà di quel portento che vedemmo a Madrid e Liverpool.

Forza El Nino!


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

è arrivato il top player, un sentito ringraziamento al Condor e al presidente silvio berlusconi, che ha ritrovato l'entusiasmo.


----------



## Jonnys (29 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi, Torres non è male! Soprattutto se arriva a ZERO e con soli 3 milioni di ingaggio! Io credo che al Milan farà bene perchè non può essere altrimenti, credo che 14-15 gol in campionato li farà sicuro!


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adesso va incoraggiato come tutti...



sono d'accordo, ma attendiamo l'ufficialità


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Torres non è male! Soprattutto se arriva a ZERO e con soli 3 milioni di ingaggio! Io credo che al Milan farà bene perchè non può essere altrimenti, credo che 14-15 gol in campionato li farà sicuro!



Mal che vada renderà come Balotelli nella stagione appena trascorsa.



medjai ha scritto:


> Buono, preferisco Torres a nulla... credo



Speriamo in un colpo di coda per Cerci.
Cairo può dire quel che vuole, ma Cerci all'Atletico e all'Arsenal è fisso in panchina e per un panchinaro di 27 anni non vanno a spendere le cifre che lui pretende.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2014)

Bellissima Notizia. Biennale a quanto???


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aspetto positivo: la farsa è finita e dovremmo passare gli ultimi giorni di mercato in tranquillità.



Bisognerebbe legare Galliani alla sedia.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mal che vada renderà come Balotelli nella stagione appena trascorsa.



Lasciando perdere Balotelli, 
*Pazzini* al primo anno al Milan ha fatto 15 reti... me ne aspetto altrettante dall'uomo che panchinerà il Pazzo...


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2014)

Bisogna solo sperare che ritrovi l'entusiasmo e giocando in un campionato di basso livello possa fare il Tevez della situazione..


----------



## Gianni23 (29 Agosto 2014)

Quando era accostato ad altre squadre dicevate che era finito, ora siete contenti... Boh, per me rimane un ex giocatore, l'ultima volta che si è visto il vero Torres aveva la maglia dei Reds addosso.


----------



## bargnani83 (29 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bellissima Notizia. Biennale a quanto???



a tanto altro che 3,5 mln.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Resoconto:
> 
> Torres al Milan mancano solo i dettagli, si stanno organizzando le visite mediche, il giocatore è atteso a Milano nella notte o domani mattina, il giocatore ha accettato il Milan anche senza la buonuscita da parte del Chelsea, il contratto sarà biennale.*





Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Quando era accostato ad altre squadre dicevate che era finito, ora siete contenti... Boh, per me rimane un ex giocatore, l'ultima volta che si è visto il vero Torres aveva la maglia dei Reds addosso.



Purtroppo ora ce l'abbiamo e non ci resta altro che sperare. Resto della mia idea che sia strafinito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> a tanto altro che 3,5 mln.



Per un biennale, secondo me possiamo dargli anche 4.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Quando era accostato ad altre squadre dicevate che era finito, ora siete contenti... Boh, per me rimane un ex giocatore, l'ultima volta che si è visto il vero Torres aveva la maglia dei Reds addosso.



la speranza è che faccia bene. 
in un campionato dove nonni come toni o di natale si battono per il titolo di capocannoniere.....poi certo le motivazioni sono tutto. 

la paura è che venga qua a fare la pensione come il suo ex compagno essien, gliel'avrà consigliato lui di venire.


----------



## bargnani83 (29 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per un biennale, secondo me possiamo dargli anche 4.



il chelsea non gli ha dato la buona uscita e l'affare si è fatto lo stesso.il giocatore non si è ridotto niente fate voi...


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

Ho un pò di domande:

1-A quanto mi quotate le seguenti affermazioni da parte di Galliani:

a) Seguivamo il giocatore da dieci anni, lo stavamo per prendere...

b)Il giocatore ha fatto delle grosse rinunce economiche per venire qui da noi.

2-Per chi segue la Premier assiduamente: il giocatore si regge in piedi? Che tipo di problemi ha avuto secondo voi.

A questo punto non ci resta che dire: Forza Torres!

ma società andatevene!


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2014)

Biennale? beh di più a certe cifre ci affosserebbe, sa tanto di ultima chance nella sua carriera quindi si può solo sperare che si integri bene piuttosto che pronosticare cifre varie.
L'anno scorso abbiamo segnato una miseria di reti, ogni stagione fa storia a sé.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Quando era accostato ad altre squadre dicevate che era finito, ora siete contenti... Boh, per me rimane un ex giocatore, l'ultima volta che si è visto il vero Torres aveva la maglia dei Reds addosso.



credo che nessuno stia esultando


----------



## medjai (29 Agosto 2014)

Un'altro calciatore che arriva gratis... Quanti club hanno speso più di noi in Europa? Adesso abbiamo speso 1,4M per Rami + 0.5M per Albertazzi e basta. E abbiamo ricavato 20M di Balotelli + 2,5M di Constant. Mamma mia che vergogna. Abbiamo meno preventivo che alcuni club di Serie B inglesa... E così vogliono ritornare al top?


----------



## davoreb (29 Agosto 2014)

Comunque Torres due anni fa non giocando sempre ha fatto più di 20 goal in stagione senza battere rigori.

Balotelli li ha mai fatti?

Fidatevi che viste le alternative Torres è oro!


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sky Sport il Chelsea sostituirà Torres con Loic Remy del Queens Park Rangers. Pronti i 10 mln per pagare la clausola di rescissione.*


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Un'altro calciatore che arriva gratis... Quanti club hanno speso più di noi in Europa? Adesso abbiamo speso 1,4M per Rami + 0.5M per Albertazzi e basta. E abbiamo ricavato 20M di Balotelli + 2,5M di Constant. Mamma mia che vergogna. Abbiamo meno preventivo che alcuni club di Serie B inglesa... E così vogliono ritornare al top?



Non vogliono tornare al top, vogliono semplicemente vivacchiare infatti i nostri "acquisti" sono praticamente tutti facenti parte di quella schiera di giocatori a spasso e che non si prenderebbe nessuno.


----------



## Milo (29 Agosto 2014)

"vogliamo tornare in Champions"


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

Mi sbilancio... Torres (ammesso che arrivi davvero) farà bene. Sembra che abbia voglia di sentirsi di nuovo importante. ¡Vamos, Niño!


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport il Chelsea sostituirà Torres con Loic Remy del Queens Park Rangers. Pronti i 10 mln per pagare la clausola di rescissione.*






SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ho un pò di domande:
> 
> 1-A quanto mi quotate le seguenti affermazioni da parte di Galliani:
> 
> ...



Se vai sui vari siti dei tifosi del Chelsea, non riescano a capire come sia possibile che qualcuno fosse interessato a Torres. E loro hanno Drogba 36enne come riserva, eh...


----------

